# Who is OPEN Still



## sull1102 (Mar 15, 2020)

As of 1PM on 3/15 we still have skiing at Waterville, Bretton Woods, Ragged(only committing to being open today on their site), Cannon, Loon, Sunday River, and Sugarloaf. What other mountains are still open?


----------



## tumbler (Mar 15, 2020)

Bolton Valley


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 15, 2020)

sull1102 said:


> As of 1PM on 3/15 we still have skiing at Waterville, Bretton Woods, Ragged(only committing to being open today on their site), Cannon, Loon, Sunday River, and Sugarloaf. What other mountains are still open?



Boyne is closing their mountains now.  Only a matter of time for the others.  Stick a fork in it, its over


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 15, 2020)

Gunstock is open 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 15, 2020)

I think those that are still open will get busy with diehards then they will close


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2020)

Mt Saint Anne just announced they are done today following Trudeau's announcement.  I can't find what the announcement was.  Did he order all ski areas closed?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Mar 15, 2020)

The NYS owned resorts say they will be closed midweek but will reopen next Friday.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 15, 2020)

skiur said:


> The NYS owned resorts say they will be closed midweek but will reopen next Friday.



Don't believe that for a second.  It's irresponsible for owners to be claiming their mountains will re-open after a week.  Just close and say "we'll re-open when it is safe to do so".  My point being no one knows what's happening with this pandemic.

Friday is 5 days from now.  5 days ago (Wednesday) if I had told you 95% of the ski resorts in North America would be closed by Monday (some with less than 12 hours notice) you'd of said I was a fear-spreading whackjob.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 15, 2020)

skiur said:


> The NYS owned resorts say they will be closed midweek but will reopen next Friday.



I cant get behind that logic. Open when its busiest...


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 15, 2020)

I think the remaining mountains will all shut down either today or some time during this week. Nobody wants to be the last one open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandit2941 (Mar 15, 2020)

ORDA just suspended all operations, no more mention of a Friday or other reopening. It’s over. This sucks.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 15, 2020)

Smuggs is open. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 15, 2020)

I really hope smuggs stays open 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zand (Mar 15, 2020)

At a busy Wachusett for their last couple hours.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2020)

As of today Greek
Mccolley
Platty


----------



## Edd (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks like Waterville Valley has not thrown in the towel, per the website. That may have something to do with our Trump-loving governor. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skimagic (Mar 15, 2020)

tumbler said:


> Bolton Valley



Bolton is done after today.

Down in Mass, butternut also closing after today.


----------



## Edd (Mar 15, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> Smuggs is open.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



I forget about Smuggs being an independent operation.


----------



## machski (Mar 15, 2020)

Edd said:


> Looks like Waterville Valley has not thrown in the towel, per the website. That may have something to do with our Trump-loving governor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Nice comment, yet he shut schools til April 3rd with remote learning only.

Bretton Woods, Black and Cannon all open in NH today too and none indicating a change in status for tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 15, 2020)

I skied at Mountain Creek this morning.  I'd imagine it's the last day but due to lack of snow,  not coronavirus.  When I drove past there a few days ago it didn't look like there were any continuous trails but they must have moved snow around to have the one open this weekend.

I got there at about 8:15 and skied it for about an hour and a half.   There was almost nobody there when i got there but It was starting to get surprisingly busy my last couple runs.

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 15, 2020)

machski said:


> Nice comment, yet he shut schools til April 3rd with remote learning only.
> 
> Bretton Woods, Black and Cannon all open in NH today too and none indicating a change in status for tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



I approve of that move. Public schools ain’t a business, though.


----------



## Zand (Mar 15, 2020)

Just got an email that Smuggs will remain open.


----------



## jimk (Mar 15, 2020)

In Utah Beaver, Sundance and PowMow still open and acting like they will stay open, as of 3/15.  A number of others only closing for this week, but all subject to change with this dynamic situation.


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 15, 2020)

The Quebec government has ordered the shut down operations of all gathering places (cinema, gyms) including ski stations.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 15, 2020)

I guess everyone is going to encounter a moment like this in life, but 5 hours into our trip to Sugarloaf/Sunday River we got the news they both shut down. Not exactly unexpected but annoying nonetheless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Mar 15, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> I guess everyone is going to encounter a moment like this in life, but 5 hours into our trip to Sugarloaf/Sunday River we got the news they both shut down. Not exactly unexpected but annoying nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I mean you probably could have seen that coming. It's over, move on. Not skiing is a first world problem.


----------



## machski (Mar 15, 2020)

Cannon, Waterville and Bretton Woods all intend to operate tomorrow, all with reduced lifts and facilities planned.  All make note of how fluid the situation is and things can change on a moments notice.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> I guess everyone is going to encounter a moment like this in life, but 5 hours into our trip to Sugarloaf/Sunday River we got the news they both shut down. Not exactly unexpected but annoying nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Suck it up buttercup.  Theres people in worse situations than you right now


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 15, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Suck it up buttercup.  Theres people in worse situations than you right now



It wasn’t my decision and as I said we both knew there was a strong chance that they were going to close. I warned him... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 15, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> So your dad is more of a fucking idiot asshole than you are? Genetics are strong



Just shut up. You’re not helpful at all. Maybe try contributing something to this form rather than just insulting people. He’s on AlpineZone so he’ll probably see this lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> You are insufferable when the topic is just skiing.
> 
> You are grossly irresponsible and selfish on the current topic. Which is typical for your spoiled self.
> 
> Get fucked. I don’t care if your daddy sees this.



We're all hurting a little right now. I just replied to someone in a way I probably shouldn't have.

Let's try to be good to each other; I'll try to do better as well.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 15, 2020)

Ragged pulled the plug as we were leaving at 4.


----------



## Zand (Mar 15, 2020)

Bitching aside, is this the complete list?

Smuggs
Waterville
Cannon

I might actually be up for $17 tickets at Waterville Tuesday. Literally my least favorite mountain in NNE but it's skiing.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 15, 2020)

Zand said:


> Bitching aside, is this the complete list?
> 
> Smuggs
> Waterville
> ...



Black Mountain Maine too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skimagic (Mar 15, 2020)

Bretton woods is a go tomorrow


----------



## Zand (Mar 15, 2020)

skimagic said:


> Bretton woods is a go tomorrow



Looks quite limited...just 3 lifts and maybe 1/3 terrain. 

I can't believe Cannon is still running the goddamn tram tomorrow. Lol


----------



## gregnye (Mar 15, 2020)

The problem with Slidebrook87 is that he just comes of as condescending and entitled. Not sure if he means to, but it's how he writes.

Now I am also a lift nerd as well. I have my favorite lift--It's Wildcat's Summit Express Quad. I also have religiously browsed nerdy sites such as Chairlift .org and LiftBlog from an early age.

However I have never pestered mountain owners online every single day about why lifts aren't open (especially if I am not anywhere near the ski area). 

I don't pretend that I know everything about mountain ops. I don't think that everything is a conspiracy and that mountains are really closing because they don't have snow and not actually trying to stop the spread COVID-19. 

The attitude of: "OMG it's the Skiing DEEP STATE--a secret plot to ruin my time at the mountain" gets old real quick. That may fly at forums like killingtonzone, but not here.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 15, 2020)

its all that, and he's also just really really stupid. 

saying jay peak was closing because of a lack of snow just shows how clueless he is. if anyplace in new england has snow, its jay. 

the 'skiing deep state' (good descriptor) is another reason why he and some others are so intolerable.


----------



## Terry (Mar 15, 2020)

Shawnee peak says they are a go for tomorrow 11am till 9pm. We will see. I will ski tomorrow pm if this happens. If not it will be time to break out the skins.


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 15, 2020)

Going by the 'Gram, looks like Plattekill was open today.


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 15, 2020)

Also, Tuckerman's? :lol:

(I'd be lying if I said I haven't been thinking about it.)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2020)

So Inclined said:


> Going by the 'Gram, looks like Plattekill was open today.



Yes they where
I saw that to&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56832;&#55356;&#57282;&#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## 180 (Mar 15, 2020)

Belleayre, soft sunny, a few bump runs (3).  Still surprised to see natural on north facing slopes.  Stopped at Westkill brewery to show local support.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/WXAkgtyRtgnMD35SA


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 15, 2020)

So Inclined said:


> Also, Tuckerman's? :lol:
> 
> (I'd be lying if I said I haven't been thinking about it.)



Better hit Huntington first, it loses snow quicker right? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO9GtA1L-uE 

Skip to 9:16 for the run (so, so much unneeded 'content')


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2020)

180 said:


> Belleayre, soft sunny, a few bump runs (3).  Still surprised to see natural on north facing slopes.  Stopped at Westkill brewery to show local support.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/WXAkgtyRtgnMD35SA



How was the crowd?


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 15, 2020)

Zand said:


> Looks quite limited...just 3 lifts and maybe 1/3 terrain.
> 
> I can't believe Cannon is still running the goddamn tram tomorrow. Lol



I'll skip the tram but it seems like Cannon is panning to operate. I'm in!

I was at Loon today - a bit icy and harsh in the morning but South Peak's runs softened up enough to be a lot of fun today in the afternoon. As I was having fun, I soon found out that it was their last day.... bummer. I still had 3 ICON sessions there left.


----------



## Edd (Mar 15, 2020)

Vaughn said:


> Better hit Huntington first, it loses snow quicker right?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO9GtA1L-uE
> 
> Skip to 9:16 for the run (so, so much unneeded 'content')



Watched that vid a few times this week. I think it’s great.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 15, 2020)

So Inclined said:


> Going by the 'Gram, looks like Plattekill was open today.



_"Our operating status beyond this weekend is uncertain at this time, so please continue to check our website for updates."_
https://www.plattekill.com/trail-report/

I will.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 15, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I can’t believe your father is as fucking stupid as you are and even began the drive. Did you pout and cry and stamp your feet until they gave in and agreed to take the young prince to maine?
> 
> You have no perspective on the world and you are a terrible person. I wish you the worst.



Lol I wonder if they were stupid enough to head up... Proved right again! Can you just imagine his complaints if he actually made it to the Loaf? Fuck, it would be a complaint every 17 minutes!
 :roll::lol:


----------



## 180 (Mar 15, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> How was the crowd?



No crowds


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 15, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> So your dad is more of a fucking idiot asshole than you are? Genetics are strong


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 15, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> Black Mountain Maine too



Irrelevant considering they're only open Fri-Sun. They'll be closed too.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 15, 2020)

gregnye said:


> The problem with Slidebrook87 is that he just comes of as condescending and entitled. Not sure if he means to, but it's how he writes.
> 
> Now I am also a lift nerd as well. I have my favorite lift--It's Wildcat's Summit Express Quad. I also have religiously browsed nerdy sites such as Chairlift .org and LiftBlog from an early age.
> 
> ...



Oh his shit wouldn't fly on KZone at all, everyone would be having a field day with him as the Mods don't restrict free-for-alls...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 16, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Lol I wonder if they were stupid enough to head up... Proved right again! Can you just imagine his complaints if he actually made it to the Loaf? Fuck, it would be a complaint every 17 minutes!
> :roll::lol:



No. It actually wouldn’t be that way since it’s not their fault and I understand why these closures are happening. We started the trip knowing this could happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 16, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> So your dad is more of a fucking idiot asshole than you are? Genetics are strong


What in the actual fuck is the matter with you. Your a grown man and he is a teenager. Of course he knows everything, it goes with the territory of no have dropped his nuts yet. He will hopefully grow up and continue to ski and be passionate about it and learn tact in writing comments. I agree with LOs on this one, just let him go, put him on ignore if you have to but calling him and his family idiots is poor form. 

This goes for anyone who has a problem with SB87 - just put him on ignore if you don't what to read his stuff.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Mar 16, 2020)

prsboogie said:


> What in the actual fuck is the matter with you. Your a grown man and he is a teenager. Of course he knows everything, it goes with the territory of no have dropped his nuts yet. He will hopefully grow up and continue to ski and be passionate about it and learn tact in writing comments. I agree with LOs on this one, just let him go, put him on ignore if you have to but calling him and his family idiots is poor form.
> 
> This goes for anyone who has a problem with SB87 - just put him on ignore if you don't what to read his stuff.



I agree. I may disagree with SB87 a lot on his ideas, but none of what he says justifies the responses from Kusty. Kusty thinks that because he has some self-perceived "moral high-ground" view that it means (in Kusty's own words) that he's allowed to "berate and shame" others. I find that attitude just wrong and completely inappropriate. I guess Kusty was never taught the lesson that "two wrongs don't make a right".


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I agree. I may disagree with SB87 a lot on his ideas, but none of what he says justifies the responses from Kusty. Kusty thinks that because he has some self-perceived "moral high-ground" view that it means (in Kusty's own words) that he's allowed to "berate and shame" others. I find that attitude just wrong and completely inappropriate. I guess Kusty was never taught the lesson that "two wrongs don't make a right".



 I agree
I think if owner was here more often people talking the way they due might change.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 16, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> No. It actually wouldn’t be that way since it’s not their fault and I understand why these closures are happening. We started the trip knowing this could happen.



No, I was referring to all things Sugarloaf, not the fact they closed.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 16, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> No, I was referring to all things Sugarloaf, not the fact they closed.



I think Sugarloaf is a great mountain that I’ve been wanting to ski for years. Boyne does a great job running their mountains for the most part. Installing an 8 pack at Loon before fixing other issues is an example of where I’m not a fan of them though. That lift is way too extra until they can fix certain issues like the mess that is the Octagon Base as well as a proper lodge at South. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey (Mar 16, 2020)

I for one am glad that the World Health Organization is still open.


----------



## urungus (Mar 16, 2020)

Whitey said:


> I for one am glad that the World Health Organization is still open.



LOL ... Whitey FTW


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 16, 2020)

To derail the derailment Camelback is open through tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 16, 2020)

ERJ-145CA said:


> To derail the derailment Camelback is open through tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app



But will Galactic Snowtubing be open? That's the real question.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 16, 2020)

rowsdower said:


> but will galactic snowtubing be open? That's the real question.



lol


----------



## legalskier (Mar 16, 2020)

MadPatSki used to do an "Eastern Closing Thread" every spring but I haven't seen her in quite some time. Anyone know what gives?

https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/140521-Eastern-Closing-Thread-2018
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...guide-to-snow-eastern-closing-2019-last-post/


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 16, 2020)

He usually starts the closing thread first week of April. It might be one line this year....

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## flakeydog (Mar 16, 2020)

Let me try...

Special Report:

"Everything is closed"

PS- if you find a place that is open, don't drag your sorry Covid-19 infected ass up here, go back to your own house.

EOM


----------



## gregnye (Mar 16, 2020)

Smuggs just sent an email saying that they are now closing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

gregnye said:


> Smuggs just sent an email saying that they are now closing.



good. their position was indefensible.


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2020)

gregnye said:


> Smuggs just sent an email saying that they are now closing.



Weird I can’t confirm that on their website or social media. Can you paste something?


----------



## gregnye (Mar 16, 2020)

During the day on Friday, the Vermont ski industry was asking how many people they could load on a Gondola. Not us!

By the end of the day on Saturday, Vail and Alterra announced they were closing all their resorts including their Vermont holdings.

By the end of the day on Sunday, all Vermont resorts except Smuggs, announced they were closing, and I sent you a letter describing our action to remain open.

Last night, the Governor announced he is closing all Vermont schools, and the CDC has reduced gatherings to 50 from 250.

A significant majority of people who communicated with me supported our decision to stay open. However, it is with sadness that I have reached the conclusion Smuggs must acknowledge the best advice of Health authorities concerning schools and apply the advice to mountain operations effective this Tuesday evening.

I am very grateful for the support of Smuggs skiers and riders, and I am sure better days are coming!   

Yours sincerely,
*Bill Stritzler 
Managing Director and Owner*
 


Now that I look at this again, it is unclear whether this is a closing announcement, or that they are reducing the mountain to only 50 people


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2020)

gregnye said:


> Now that I look at this again, it is unclear whether this is a closing announcement, or that they are reducing the mountain to only 50 people



Thanks. Got curious and called. The woman I spoke said they’re wrapping up mountain ops after Tuesday. She did not acknowledge this was due to Coronavirus.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> *good. their position was indefensible*.



Says the guy who wants to be able to eat from restaurants in the largest city in America.

Your position is intellectually indefensible from a viral particulate transference standpoint, which is precisely what we're dealing with.

One infected kitchen worker at _Chez Cluck Cluck_ chicken restaurant on the Upper West Side, would be MASSIVELY worse than outdoor skiing at Smuggs.   Either go thermonuclear and shut EVERYTHING down, or shut down businesses based upon viral contagion likelihood.  And Smuggs' outdoor skiing is very low-risk compared to handing a McDonalds worker a $20 bill & getting $10+ in change, then grabbing the paper bag, then pawing over the food wrappers, then eating your meal.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

i never said that i want to eat restaurant food. my house is ready to cook for ourselves indefinitely and that is what we are doing. my point remains that lots of people are unable to cook for themselves and that the availability of cooked food in a metropolis is important. it's a difficult issue but the availability of food is important and hopefully restaurants and delivery services are taking the proper precautions. im glad i can cook for myself and i will. lots of people cant.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 16, 2020)

Is it just me, or does anyone else find that letter from Smuggs bizarre in tone and attitude?


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2020)

How difficult is it to throw a can of soup in a microwave? Unless you're elderly/disabled, i dont understand how you can't cook for yourself


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

we have tens (hundreds?) of thousands of elderly and disabled people here. that's my point entirely - i am not talking about my lazy sister who doesnt know how to make pasta. there are populations that actually need delivery food. they need the subway, to get to the grocer or the pharmacist or the doctor. we live in an extremely dense city where the risk of transmission is high and we should all do what we can to minimize it while servicing those people who can't help themselves. 

smuggs being open, especially when every other competitor is closed, is inviting crowded lift lines, and out of state visitors. 

the risk is exponentially larger in the nyc restaurant issue, but the nyc restaurants are serving a necessity. smuggs is serving an indulgence.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else find that letter from Smuggs bizarre in tone and attitude?



very strange. smug (ha) nose thumbing at the corporate resorts and the govt authorities.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> we have tens (hundreds?) of thousands of elderly and disabled people here. that's my point entirely. they need delivery food. they need the subway, to get to the grocer or the pharmacist or the doctor. we live in an extremely dense city where the risk of transmission is high and we should all do what we can to minimize it while servicing those people who can't help themselves.
> 
> smuggs being open, especially when every other competitor is closed, is inviting crowded lift lines, and out of state visitors.
> 
> the risk is exponentially larger in the nyc restaurant issue, but the nyc restaurants are serving a necessity. smuggs is serving an indulgence.



I dont know many elderly people that can afford takeout.  Most are living on social security/medicare/medicaid


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

you also dont live in new york. we have plenty of well off older people, and many of them may be unable to prepare their own food. 

its not an easy issue. people need access to food. eliminating the congregation element of restaurants while ensuring access to food in the form of groceries and cooked food is the best we can do in my opinion.

im also not talking about getting takeout from le bernadin. im talking about the corner diners that deliver to elderly regulars constantly. you dont need to be wealthy to get delivery food in nyc, its a heavily ingrained part of the culture and not an indulgence.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> How difficult is it to throw a can of soup in a microwave? Unless you're elderly/disabled, i dont understand how you can't cook for yourself



It's a ridiculous argument.  Soup, mac n cheese, TV dinners, even if you have zero cooking ability you can eat.


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2020)

Sununu just announced all restaurants and bars in NH to close. Takeout only. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's a ridiculous argument.  Soup, mac n cheese, TV dinners, even if you have zero cooking ability you can eat.



maybe it is a ridiculous argument, but at least its an argument, about the best way to provide necessities.

smuggs is providing lift served skiing. its not a necessity at all. so there shouldn't even be an argument at all.


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else find that letter from Smuggs bizarre in tone and attitude?



I do detect something strange there, as I did when I called them to confirm.


----------



## Krikaya (Mar 16, 2020)

I thought this thread was about who is open still? What I'm thinking of doing is Waterville tomorrow Tuesday $17 (I called it's still on) and wednesday Waterville again $30 ride and ski card Thursday at Cannon $42. I've already paid for a motel which is non refundable. Gas is cheap. Might be a plan to end the season on a high note. I honestly think skiing is an extremely low risk activity as long as common sense precautions are taken.

I'll be wearing my full head to toe hazmat suit that served me well fighting the Marburg virus in the Congo in '99. If anyone comes within 6 feet of me I'll blast them in the legs with my sawed off. I won't shoot to kill, Just wound them, I'm not a psycho!

Of course Gov Sununu is making an announcement today @4:30 which may change my plans. Isn't NH's motto ski free or die?


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> smuggs is providing lift served skiing. its not a necessity at all. so there shouldn't even be an argument at all.



Smuggs and the others also have lodges and bars open, mixing folks from different regions, possibly accelerating the virus spread.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Krikaya said:


> I honestly think skiing is an extremely low risk activity as long as common sense precautions are taken.





I agree, the  issue though is if the masses flock to the mountain and then don't practice common sense.   Was at Mount Snow last Saturday, what ended up being their last day.   Thousands of people around in close proximity and nobody exercising common sense or  common courtesy.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

its stupid and selfish to go skiing right now unless you live near skiing and are backcountry skiing

traveling to resort ski is selfish and stupid and not necessary

my recreation is now outdoors, local, and alone. bike time.


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2020)

A week ago, I was really looking forward to skiing in Quebec. 

https://youtu.be/NtEsQRuBN4A


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2020)

Edd said:


> Smuggs and the others also have* lodges and bars open*, *mixing folks* from different regions, *possibly accelerating the virus spread*.



This part I disagree with Smuggs; anyone still open should close their restaurants & bars.  The actual skiing ops, however, there is so little chance for contagion it doesn't bother me so long as the gondis are shut.   

It's a trade-off between doing what you can to protect the public & ward off infection, and not living in a national prison.  But if we're going to say that Smuggs should close outdoor ski ops, while simultaneously not shutting down your ability to get a $5 mocha soy femme latte from Starbucks, then those people are either not thinking about this issue intellectually, or they simply seek to virtue signal.

Moot point now that everyone's closed.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 16, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its stupid and selfish to go skiing right now unless you live near skiing and are backcountry skiing
> 
> traveling to resort ski is selfish and stupid and not necessary
> 
> my recreation is now outdoors, local, and alone. bike time.



Please explain to me how it is “selfish” to go skiing?? When I was at Windham I completely avoided the lodge and close contact with people. Doesn’t seem correct to be calling me selfish for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

you are traveling outside of your home area and unavoidably interacting with other people in public. every lift line you stood in was a possible transmission. every financial transaction you engage in is an opportunity for transmission. every time your father gases the car is another opportunity for transmission. the entire world is shutting down and telling us to avoid unnecessary interactions and transactions and you and your father are driving around the entire northeast in search of open ski areas where you can mingle with people from other locations. its incredibly selfish. the only benefit involved is SB87 GOT TO GO SKIING TODAY. you are so dumb. its ridiculous.

think about this - someone's parent or grandparent might die in the next 6 months because you stood next to them on a liftline. you are selfish.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you are traveling outside of your home area and unavoidably interacting with other people in public. every lift line you stood in was a possible transmission. every financial transaction you engage in is an opportunity for transmission. every time your father gases the car is another opportunity for transmission. the entire world is shutting down and telling us to avoid unnecessary interactions and transactions and you and your father are driving around the entire northeast in search of open ski areas where you can mingle with people from other locations. its incredibly selfish. the only benefit involved is SB87 GOT TO GO SKIING TODAY. you are so dumb. its ridiculous.
> 
> think about this - someone's parent or grandparent might die in the next 6 months because you stood next to them on a liftline. you are selfish.



Perfect answer


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> This part I disagree with Smuggs; anyone still open should close their restaurants & bars.  The actual skiing ops, however, there is so little chance for contagion it doesn't bother me so long as the gondis are shut.
> 
> It's a trade-off between doing what you can to protect the public & ward off infection, and not living in a national prison.  But if we're going to say that Smuggs should close outdoor ski ops, while simultaneously not shutting down your ability to get a $5 mocha soy femme latte from Starbucks, then those people are either not thinking about this issue intellectually, or they simply seek to virtue signal.
> 
> Moot point now that everyone's closed.




It's easy for people to tell everybody else how they should live their lives until it comes time for them to give up some of their own luxarys.  I still think going skiing is far less dangerous than ordering takeout food or fighting the crazies at costco buying a decades worth of toilet paper... but like you said, it's a moot point


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

necessity vs non necessity. non necessities go. necessities we can debate the best way to provide them. lift served skiing by out of state visitors is among the most non essential things i can think of right now, and i fucking LOVE lift served skiing by out of state visitors.

our grandparents were asked to stop using plastics rubbers and metals, send the women to work en masse for the first time, and send the men to fight and die in europe. 

we are being asked to stay at home on the couch and limit unnecessary contact, and people are bitching about not being able to go snow skiing. 2020.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I can’t believe your father is as fucking stupid as you are and even began the drive. Did you pout and cry and stamp your feet until they gave in and agreed to take the young prince to maine?
> 
> You have no perspective on the world and you are a terrible person. I wish you the worst.



OK.  Knock it off.  Seriously.  Every post you have made the last day or so has been attacking another member.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 16, 2020)

Most of Alaska is still open with the exception of Moose.  But they use buses rather than chair lifts.  I was thinking about going there instead of Cali due to lack of snow.  Now it will be neither and I'll shoot for Alaska next year.  Works out well enough since Moose would have been closed before I could have gotten there this year, and the new ski area (Skeetawk) should be open.  Still have my Cali plane tix, never know, maybe they'll have a cure before April.  Hmmm, new skis just showed up as I was typing, probably no rush to mount them.


----------



## djd66 (Mar 16, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> OK.  Knock it off.  Seriously.  Every post you have made the last day or so has been attacking another member.



+1


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 16, 2020)

Edd said:


> Sununu just announced all restaurants and bars in NH to close. Takeout only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


But as of 5pm tonight Cannon will still be open tomorrow...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2020)

I think folks need to start taking their travel considerations more seriously.  For those unaware I sell advanced patient monitoring equipment to hospitals.  The exact type of equipment needed for caring for patients with diseases such as Covid-19.  We were set to install an entire hospitals worth of equipment tomorrow morning at 6AM.  This hospital and general area has no reported cases of coronavirus.  It's probably as safe of a hospital to be working in right now as you'll find.   We have all been recalled home within the next 24 hours and the installation has been delayed.  We are the third largest company in the world that does this type of work.  At minimum a full two week travel ban has been instituted except for emergency repairs to not only keep our staff safe, but also keep our customers safe. 

If the companies that help hospitals treat patients with Covid-19 aren't traveling right now, it's probably a good indication that folks should not be traveling far from home for any reason, nevermind skiing.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2020)

How are people supposed to pay their bills?  Not everyone  has the luxary of being able to sit at home and get paid.  Its pretty easy to say people should be doing this when it's not you that are facing the the prospects of not being able to pay your mortgage, feed your family, etc.  Also in terms of not catching a disease, a hospital is probably the worst place to be right now if you dont have to.  It's also highly likely that this is more than just a 2 week thing.  Are people supposed to stay home for months on end?


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> How are people supposed to pay their bills?  Not everyone  has the luxary of being able to sit at home and get paid.  Its pretty easy to say people should be doing this when it's not you that are facing the the prospects of not being able to pay your mortgage, feed your family, etc.  Also in terms of not catching a disease, a hospital is probably the worst place to be right now if you dont have to.  It's also highly likely that this is more than just a 2 week thing.  Are people supposed to stay home for months on end?



Good questions. But this is a difficult (mildly put) situation. It’s not going to be forever, but it’ll take some cooperation.


----------



## machski (Mar 16, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's a ridiculous argument.  Soup, mac n cheese, TV dinners, even if you have zero cooking ability you can eat.


Be happy you do not have to travel for work then.  I still do, 7 days at a time.  I NEED takeout whether I really want to or not.  Thanks

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Mar 16, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you are traveling outside of your home area and unavoidably interacting with other people in public. every lift line you stood in was a possible transmission. every financial transaction you engage in is an opportunity for transmission. every time your father gases the car is another opportunity for transmission. the entire world is shutting down and telling us to avoid unnecessary interactions and transactions and you and your father are driving around the entire northeast in search of open ski areas where you can mingle with people from other locations. its incredibly selfish. the only benefit involved is SB87 GOT TO GO SKIING TODAY. you are so dumb. its ridiculous.
> 
> think about this - someone's parent or grandparent might die in the next 6 months because you stood next to them on a liftline. you are selfish.



That last line of yours is BS Kusty, sorry.  Someone he was standing next to might have their parent/grandparent die, well what was THAT person doing standing in line?  Obviously, if you want to go down that road, get up higher on that soap box of yours and call out every single person who went skiing since what, last thursday or friday??  And BTW, the kid didn't drive himself.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Mar 16, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> How are people supposed to pay their bills?  Not everyone  has the luxary of being able to sit at home and get paid.  Its pretty easy to say people should be doing this when it's not you that are facing the the prospects of not being able to pay your mortgage, feed your family, etc.  Also in terms of not catching a disease, a hospital is probably the worst place to be right now if you dont have to.  It's also highly likely that this is more than just a 2 week thing.  Are people supposed to stay home for months on end?



Unemployment


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

machski said:


> That last line of yours is BS Kusty, sorry.  Someone he was standing next to might have their parent/grandparent die, well what was THAT person doing standing in line?  Obviously, if you want to go down that road, get up higher on that soap box of yours and call out every single person who went skiing since what, last thursday or friday??  And BTW, the kid didn't drive himself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



Ya, none of them should be standing in line. That’s the point.

I skied Saturday thinking it would be empty. It wasn’t. I left immediately. I felt awful about going and recognize now how serious this is and how we all need to stop doing non essential things like resort skiing for now.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2020)

snoseek said:


> Unemployment



Unemployment is not enough for people to live on.  Maybe the people that so passionately want to do that as they sit at home collecting a paycheck could start a go fund me for everybody they want to force on the unemployment line


----------



## snoseek (Mar 16, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Unemployment is not enough for people to live on



Really. Mass maxes out at like 600 a week..if you cant survive a couple months on that that's a red flag on your lifestyle 



Edit. 742 a week is the max. Yeah if you cant scrape by on that you fucked up

Edit 2. It's there for this very reason. I'm a chef in mass and about to jump in. Not happy but its life. Most would much rather go to work


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2020)

snoseek said:


> Really. Mass maxes out at like 600 a week..if you cant survive a couple months on that that's a red flag on your lifestyle
> 
> Edit. 742 a week is the max. Yeah if you cant scrape by on that you fucked up



You dont just walk in and get 742 dollars a week.  It's a fraction of what your pay is.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 16, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> You dont just walk in and get 742 dollars a week.  It's a fraction of what your pay is.



Sure but if you're maxing out you ain't poor and probably should have either saved a bit or lived a lesser simpler life. I'm under 50k a year and they'll likely cut me 4 or 500 a week. Enough to get by.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Good for you.  Not everybody can do that.  Pretty difficult for anyone to survive on a 26k a year salary


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Good for you.  Not everybody can do that.  Pretty difficult for anyone to survive on a 26k a year salary



Are you arguing for business to open back up or just asking open ended questions?


----------



## snoseek (Mar 16, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Good for you.  Not everybody can do that.  Pretty difficult for anyone to survive on a 26k a year salary



I mean if it's used as intended it's just a safety net. Trust me I would much rather clean up on wedding season which is fucked at this point. Hopefully June can be salvaged. This all really sucks and already will affect next season for me


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Edd said:


> Are you arguing for business to open back up or just asking open ended questions?



Nope.  Just saying not everyone has the luxury of sitting at home for weeks or months on end.  And if you need to go out and be a responsible adult, you should be able to


----------



## snoseek (Mar 16, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Nope.  Just saying not everyone has the luxury of sitting at home for weeks or months on end.  And if you need to go out and be a responsible adult, you should be able to



I can assure you its not a luxery.

None of us should be cooking food at this point imo. Certainly not a a club with lots of boomers.


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Nope.  Just saying not everyone has the luxury of sitting at home for weeks or months on end.  And if you need to go out and be a responsible adult, you should be able to



This blows completely. The school and restaurant bans in effect are all 3 weeks-ish. The whole point is to not overload our medical system with patients and have many deaths. Shit man, it’s a pandemic, we’re all playing it by ear.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 16, 2020)

snoseek said:


> Really. Mass maxes out at like 600 a week..if you cant survive a couple months on that that's a red flag on your lifestyle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NH maxes out at 427. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Edd said:


> This blows completely. The school and restaurant bans in effect are all 3 weeks-ish. The whole point is to not overload our medical system with patients and have many deaths. Shit man, it’s a pandemic, we’re all playing it by ear.



New CDC guidelines today say no gatherings of more than 10 people for the next 8 weeks.  If you think this is just going to blow over in 3 weeks, I'd like some of what you're smoking


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 16, 2020)

Lots of people are living paycheck to paycheck ,now have their kid care to deal with . Unemployment is not going to cover their bills, at this time there is simply no solution . I suspect some type of amnesty will be the next push or some type of IRS stipend based on income? 

 Small business are really taking it on the chin but I believe a lot of them have lines of credit to get by in the short term . The low wage jobs are where the pain is going to be felt the most . 

You can support your local restaurants, and other businesses by buying gift cards even if you don't redeem the cards consider it go fund me .


----------



## snoseek (Mar 16, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> NH maxes out at 427.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yeah nh is rough for sure. I live in nh and work mass so I file through mass


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> New CDC guidelines today say no gatherings of more than 10 people for the next 8 weeks.  If you think this is just going to blow over in 3 weeks, I'd like some of what you're smoking



I don’t think that and there’s no guarantee the CDC guidelines will be enforced or followed. I’m just explaining why places are shutting down and how unprecedented it is.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2020)

machski said:


> *Be happy you do not have to travel for work then.  I still do, 7 days at a time.  I NEED takeout *whether I really want to or not.  Thanks



When you say it like that, our forefathers starving on prison ships in New York Harbor, or our grandparents being cut down by German MG-42s on the beaches of France does sound pretty trivial compared with having to go the next 5 weeks making your own PB&J sandwiches before work.

But seriously, this too shall pass.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 16, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> But seriously, this too shall pass.



1 +   Yes and all the people who panicked and sold their stocks will be regretting it  next year .


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 1 +   Yes and all the people who panicked and sold their stocks will be regretting it  next year .



I've been dollar-cost-averaging money into blue chip dividend stocks every day for a week.

And getting my azz handed to me.

But I'm completely okay with it, because I think we'll be at least 50% recovered in one year, in which case, I'll do fine.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 16, 2020)

snoseek said:


> I mean if it's used as intended it's just a safety net. Trust me I would much rather clean up on wedding season which is fucked at this point. Hopefully June can be salvaged. This all really sucks and already will affect next season for me



We are in the same line of work.  I do off-site wedding catering.  Food service and big events, not a good combo right now.  Not sure at all what the future has in store.  Luckily our season doesn't really get going til early May but that's when the optimists are saying this will clear up...


----------



## Harvey (Mar 16, 2020)

Also fucked, all our customers are travel industry.

But really everyone, beyond those few that are selling products you can't find on the shelves, are in deep.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2020)

Am heading home to SLC from Vermont.  When we left SLC, last week, things were concerning, but not too crazy.  Now it is very scary.  The plan is to go home and pretty much stay there.  At least I can work from home (they gave us a buttload of time off for this if needed) and we love our house.  We even have hiking trails out our front door, but still it will be challenging.

A shit-ton of people are going to be out of work and really hurting.  The Fed is out of bullets to keep markets going.  I can't think of anything like this in my lifetime.  9/11 was bad, but it was pretty acute and scary for a few days but things slowly got back to normal.  This--well, nobody has any idea what is going to happen.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> A shit-ton of people are going to be out of work and really hurting.  The Fed is out of bullets to keep markets going.  I can't think of anything like this in my lifetime.  9/11 was bad, but it was pretty acute and scary for a few days but things slowly got back to normal.  This--well, nobody has any idea what is going to happen.



 It's a race against time for two things; data and a vaccine.  

The Epidemiologists don't have enough data on how fast this will spread.  How quickly can we figure out if these unprecedented social controls put in place  are enough to prevent our healthcare system from being overwhelmed and basically collapsing.  Do we need more controls or can we relax them?  How do you get the needed data without flooding the system with people who don't truly need the testing?

While that's going on you have the Actuaries calculating just how much money the feds are going to have to print as this drags on.  Within weeks that need is going to make the 2008 Stimulus Package look like quarters. If this drags out to July or August like Trump said in his press conference today, it will look like pennies. 

Once you get the data, the Epidemiologists and Actuaries meet in the middle and make the tough decision on what a socially  (really politically) tolerable solution is that balances the number of people who will get sick and die vs returning to business as normal. 

Of course this latter part is extremely difficult to communicate without major political fall out.  We all want everyone to get back to work and be able to pay their bills, but no one wants to lose loved ones to allow that happen. The only thing that eases that is the promise of a vaccine with rapid distribution.  


Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## raisingarizona (Mar 16, 2020)

Maybe we’ll bounce back shortly after this but unfortunately I think this is our new reality. With a warming planet there’s going to a lot more of this regularly.


----------



## hub8 (Mar 16, 2020)

Succinctly analyzed and eloquently stated! 

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

raisingarizona said:


> Maybe we’ll bounce back shortly after this but unfortunately I think this is our new reality. *With a warming planet there’s going to a lot more of this regularly.*



Yes, the 1 degree centigrade increase in temperature (even assuming they're correct) over the course of 100 years is really going to wreck havoc on boosting Ribonucleic acid viral material which randomly mutates into a deadly form in humans (sarcasm).


----------



## raisingarizona (Mar 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yes, the 1 degree centigrade increase in temperature (even assuming they're correct) over the course of 100 years is really going to wreck havoc on boosting Ribonucleic acid viral material which randomly mutates into a deadly form in humans (sarcasm).



I was thinking more on the lines of major economic disruptions but whatever....

I’m no scientist but I’m sensing that you are?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

raisingarizona said:


> I was *thinking more on the lines of major economic disruptions* but whatever....I’m no scientist but I’m sensing that you are?



Ohhhhhhh, that makes a lot more sense.  I dont believe it, but it makes more sense.  I've just become accustomed to people blaming every problem on the planet (almost literally) on Global Warming, so it didnt even phase me that perhaps someone could blame human infection by novel viruses on climate change by spinning it somehow.  Earth's hotter, so DNA/RNA replication & mutation increases!  I can just see it now.  Someone will 100% write that article in the coronavirus postmortem (and 20 year olds will believe it).  Book it!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

Cannon:
[FONT=&quot]EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY (March 17th)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Under the directive of Governor Sununu, Cannon Mountain is to remain open until further notice, but with sharply curtailed services in order to reduce guest / guest and staff / guest interaction. Thanks for your patience and understanding as we work hard to provide you with skiing services while trying to meet both the Governor’s directives and CDC guidelines._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aerial Tramway[/FONT]


Base and Summit buildings closed
Aerial Tram closed
[FONT=&quot]Peabody Lodge[/FONT]


Rental & Repair shops closed
Cannonball Pub closed
Food Court offers take-out only
50 seats on main level, loft closed
Outside seating open
Lower level closed (yellow room, red room)
Adaptive Program & space closed
[FONT=&quot]Notchview Lodge[/FONT]


Tickets sold at outside windows only
Season pass transactions online only
Notchview Lodge closed
Retail shop closed
Patrol Room and guest locker room open via slopeside door
[FONT=&quot]Brookside Learning Center[/FONT]


Nursery closed
Lessons & rentals closed for kids and adults

[FONT=&quot]we suggest bringing your own food, booting up at your vehicle and heading right for the lift.[/FONT]


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 17, 2020)

interesting...


----------



## gregnye (Mar 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon:
> EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY (March 17th)
> _Under the directive of Governor Sununu, Cannon Mountain is to remain open until further notice, but with sharply curtailed services in order to reduce guest / guest and staff / guest interaction. Thanks for your patience and understanding as we work hard to provide you with skiing services while trying to meet both the Governor’s directives and CDC guidelines._
> 
> we suggest bringing your own food, booting up at your vehicle and heading right for the lift.



Oh so all the other ski areas are pushed to close, but the state-owned ski area is allowed to remain open? Wow that's not a conflict of interest at all! /sarcasm. 

I just feel bad for the workers. I remember most of the workers at cannon looking much older then other resorts. Definitely a bunch of >60 year old people working there--the most at-risk age range. I wish them luck.


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

gregnye said:


> Oh so all the other ski areas are pushed to close, but the state-owned ski area is allowed to remain open? Wow that's not a conflict of interest at all! /sarcasm.



Gunstock is also still open, FYI.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon:
> [FONT="][U]EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY (March 17th)[/U][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#221F23][FONT="]_Under the directive of Governor Sununu, Cannon Mountain is to remain open until further notice, but with sharply curtailed services in order to reduce guest / guest and staff / guest interaction. Thanks for your patience and understanding as we work hard to provide you with skiing services while trying to meet both the Governor’s directives and CDC guidelines._[/FONT]
> [FONT="][U]Aerial Tramway[/U][/FONT][/COLOR]
> ...



I like this plan and you have to remember relating to staffing, especially lift operators that COVID-19 is spread through surfaces. Since most skiers wear masks and the amount of people who cough without covering their mouths is generally low, they're not at very high risk. Since all the indoor facilities are closed, there is a very low risk in terms of people catching the virus. I am surprised at the lack of social distancing on chairlifts though. They should be loading 2 per chair on quads and triples and only 1 per chair on Mitersill.

On the other hand though, I think the longest they'll stay open is through this coming Sunday. They don't want to be the one resort left open while all the others are closed, regardless of the risk they pose to the community, staff and visitors.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> I like this plan and you have to remember relating to staffing, especially lift operators that COVID-19 is spread through surfaces. Since most skiers wear masks and the amount of people who cough without covering their mouths is generally low, they're not at very high risk. Since all the indoor facilities are closed, there is a very low risk in terms of people catching the virus.



Are the skiers wearing masks and gloves from the moment they leave their homes? Are they traveling long distances to get to the ski area? Stopping for gas along the way? Stopping for food somewhere? 

Initially I was surprised at ski areas closing and disappointed. Now after thinking about the true impact I'm fully on board with ALL ski areas closing. And the continued attitudes and ignorance shown by some people shows exactly why ski areas NEED to close. Individual people simply cannot be trusted to make the right decisions anymore. Too many people aren't taking this seriously.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

its ridiculous that he still doesnt understand the absurd unnecessary risk of people traveling distances and mingling with other people from different places, to resort ski. selfish. nh is being pretty shitty about this. live free and die.


----------



## skiur (Mar 17, 2020)

The new england states should just follow Colorado and close every ski resort.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Are the skiers wearing masks and gloves from the moment they leave their homes? Are they traveling long distances to get to the ski area? Stopping for gas along the way? Stopping for food somewhere?
> 
> Initially I was surprised at ski areas closing and disappointed. Now after thinking about the true impact I'm fully on board with ALL ski areas closing. And the continued attitudes and ignorance shown by some people shows exactly why ski areas NEED to close. Individual people simply cannot be trusted to make the right decisions anymore. Too many people aren't taking this seriously.



Many of these people were also going into the limited grocery stores in the area and pillaging all of the supplies so the people that live there have no access to basic necessities


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 17, 2020)

Here's the thing, I definitely see your point. When we turned around to go back home we stopped at a Shaw's and a gas station. On both of those occasions, we used hand sanitizer both before and after going into the store and I made sure not to touch anything but the groceries. My dad wore gloves to handle the gas pump as well as inside the grocery store. The unfortunate part is that not everyone is this careful which can help it spread, and by closing resorts can help slightly slow the spread. But if Cannon is open this weekend, we may drive up using the same, if not more precautionary measures. We probably won't have a need to stop at a grocery store this time so the only thing we will be coming in contact with on the trip is a gas pump, and my dad has gloves for that.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

and you're part of the problem. this thing spreads thru breathing air near infected people. you stand on liftlines. you are spreading this thing. actively. there are more important things in life right now than you going skiing. i cant believe how irresponsible your parents are. its shameful.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> and you're part of the problem. this thing spreads thru breathing air near infected people. you stand on liftlines. you are spreading this thing. actively. there are more important things in life right now than you going skiing. i cant believe how irresponsible your parents are. its shameful.



Says the guy whose dad won't shut down his teeth cleaning business.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

Domeskier said:


> Says the guy whose dad won't shut down his teeth cleaning business.



he's closed for the next month or more.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> Here's the thing, I definitely see your point. When we turned around to go back home we stopped at a Shaw's and a gas station. On both of those occasions, we used hand sanitizer both before and after going into the store and I made sure not to touch anything but the groceries. My dad wore gloves to handle the gas pump as well as inside the grocery store. The unfortunate part is that not everyone is this careful which can help it spread, and by closing resorts can help slightly slow the spread.* But if Cannon is open this weekend, we may drive up* using the same, if not more precautionary measures. We probably won't have a need to stop at a grocery store this time so the only thing we will be coming in contact with on the trip is a gas pump, and my dad has gloves for that.



W
T
F

https://staythefuckhome.com/


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> I like this plan and you have to remember relating to staffing, especially lift operators that COVID-19 is spread through surfaces. Since most skiers wear masks and the amount of people who cough without covering their mouths is generally low, they're not at very high risk. Since all the indoor facilities are closed, there is a very low risk in terms of people catching the virus. I am surprised at the lack of social distancing on chairlifts though. They should be loading 2 per chair on quads and triples and only 1 per chair on Mitersill.
> 
> On the other hand though, I think the longest they'll stay open is through this coming Sunday. They don't want to be the one resort left open while all the others are closed, regardless of the risk they pose to the community, staff and visitors.


Covid-19 is spread through both air and surfaces.  The only masks infected people can wear to prevent them spreading the virus is N95 grade or higher properly worn on a clean shaven face with no gaps.  I'm sorry but your turtle fur neck warmer is no where near sufficient in helping prevent the spread of the virus.  

And there's literally nothing a ski area can provide their employees to protect themselves.  Maybe if they had a six pack chair and allowed one rider to board on the complete opposite side of the chair as the lift attendant. 

Please just stop.  You are so incredibly off base and uniformed with your arguments.

I am tremendously disappointed with any ski area continuing to operate. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> and you're part of the problem. this thing spreads thru breathing air near infected people. you stand on liftlines. you are spreading this thing. actively. there are more important things in life right now than you going skiing. i cant believe how irresponsible your parents are. its shameful.



Even worse on ski the east. Facebook page
"C'mon ski areas buck up.  We know that there is no money to be made at ski areas going forward covid19 or not.  You are saving money and saving face.  


 I keep trying to stop the lies there but impossible so I levining group
The rest of the season is for season's pass holders.  You owe us a place to recreate while we deal.  We need you now more than ever.  Leave a couple lifts open.  Leave the lodges open for the bathrooms only or get some Port-o-potties.  There is no better place to self-quarantine like the great outdoors."
Just posted a minute ago
Their no way to stop it unfortunate


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> I am tremendously disappointed with any ski area continuing to operate.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Particularly one run by a state.  Outrageous, really,


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> he's closed for the next month or more.




Good to hear.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

gov owns waterville, which is also open...

despicable.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

Domeskier said:


> Good to hear.



yea it took him a few days more than the general public to get on board, but he's realizing the gravity of things now. im glad. i wish he did it a week ago.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Even worse on ski the east. Facebook page
> "C'mon ski areas buck up.  We know that there is no money to be made at ski areas going forward covid19 or not.  You are saving money and saving face.
> 
> 
> ...



i had to leave ski the east fb a long time ago. the gape is high over there.


----------



## Pez (Mar 17, 2020)

i actually just joined it a few weeks back.  jesus it's frickin awful.  

douche-bags galore.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> But if Cannon is open this weekend, we may drive up using the same, if not more precautionary measures. We probably won't have a need to stop at a grocery store this time so the only thing we will be coming in contact with on the trip is a gas pump, and my dad has gloves for that.



You need to stop.  I have seriously never considered the thought of possibly having to ban a forum member for spreading disinformation and ideas that could encourage others to act in ways that puts public health at risk.

This crisis is as serious as a heart attack and needs to be handled with extreme caution.  This is NOT the media fear mongering. Full stop.  If you were privy to some of the conversations I've been having with hospitals right now, you would be scared shitless.

Please, just settle in to your home.  Focus all your attention on school and the things that are most important for a 14 year old. Where and how you can attempt to go skiing is definitely not one of those things. 


Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

thank you dhs. i agree that banning is appropriate. im an asshole but its because he's endangering the public with zero acknowledgment or awareness of what he is doing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2020)

I will not ban him at the moment. That was a warning.  I'm sensitive to the fact that he is young as well as the fact that people of all ages are still in denial of the severity of this crisis.  Hopefully the latter changes in a hurry. 

Not a drill folks.  Get your hives prepared, don't panic, be respectful, check in on your neighbors and loved ones and use common sense. 



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea it took him a few days more than the general public to get on board, but he's realizing the gravity of things now. im glad. i wish he did it a week ago.



Yeah, although a lot of the general public were probably forced on board earlier by decisions made for them by other people.  Pretty hard to remain willfully blind to it at this point though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> gov owns waterville, which is also open...
> 
> despicable.



Actually the Sununu Family owns it....and one family member is the Governor of NH, so close enough.    :lol:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

ya i meant the governor, not the government. but thank you for the clarification. smacks of self interested $ bullshit masquerading as NH libertarianism.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ya i meant the governor, not the government. but thank you for the clarification. smacks of self interested $ bullshit masquerading as NH libertarianism.



:lol:

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think that the ski area sits on the WMNF and WV leases it.  

Seems very, very odd that these ski areas remain open, especially with guidance last night that restaurants and bars close and that gatherings be limited to 10 or less.  

And the amount of entitlement and shear stupidity in response to Alta's closing is breathtaking:

https://www.alta.com/stories/covid-19

This comment was particularly dumb and shows a lack of understanding of WHO is buying IKON passes--they are not tourists, they are locals:



> This year's weekend crowds were by far the worst I've seen in my 35 years of skiing Alta. The Icon pass revenue is not worth it Alta! You are losing out on a bunch of locals (like my parents and siblings) because the vibe is hardly there anymore, 4/5 lifts you ride on the weekend are from out-of-towners (easy to tell from the way they'll drop the bar on your head if they don't say it first. But don't worry, they've been coming here like 5 times a season for the last 20 years). Why don't you keep Alta unique?



Now you can all see why I desire a break from Alta for a while.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ya i meant the governor, not the government. but thank you for the clarification. *smacks of self interested $ **bullshit masquerading as NH libertarianism.*



He's almost certainly losing money by remaining open. 

 If $$$ was your true concern, you'd have shut down as quick as possible using COVID19 as cover.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

so why be open at all? i just dont understand the motivation for them being contrarian on this. its craziness. 

legit question, not politically sparring with you. why do you think they remain open? it seems to me he's irresponsibly trying to monopolize the business coming from the very stupid SB87 types out there and inviting a worse crisis in his rural state.


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> He's almost certainly losing money by remaining open.
> 
> If $$$ was your true concern, you'd have shut down as quick as possible using COVID19 as cover.



Losing $ during the week, yes. Probably not this past weekend, though. I think they’ll all cave pretty soon. 
If the next weekend is a $ loser, it’s game over, I think.


----------



## gregnye (Mar 17, 2020)

_4/5 lifts you ride on the weekend are from out-of-towners (easy to tell from the way they'll drop the bar on your head if they don't say it first._

I always find that people who say get upset about the chairlift bar being "dropped on their head" are just people who don't like using the bar at all. I was out west this year and clearly asked if anyone "ready for the bar?" to go down. Some guy on the chair started freaking out at me that I "didn't warn him" and being super passive aggressive. And Utah and Colorado locals think us east-coasters think we're the mean ones? Get a mirror and look back at yourself!

Sorry that I come from a state that actually uses the safety features built into a lift. Also I like resting my poles on the bar to make an armrest for myself.
_

_


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

Domeskier said:


> *Says the guy whose dad won't shut down his teeth cleaning business*.



Live POTUS presser going on as I type, White House's medical expert just begged dentist offices to shut down.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

my dad shut it down yesterday. better late than never.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

gregnye said:


> _4/5 lifts you ride on the weekend are from out-of-towners (easy to tell from the way they'll drop the bar on your head if they don't say it first._
> 
> I always find that people who say get upset about the chairlift bar being "dropped on their head" are just people who don't like using the bar at all. I was out west this year and clearly asked if anyone "ready for the bar?" to go down. Some guy on the chair started freaking out at me that I "didn't warn him" and being super passive aggressive. And Utah and Colorado locals think us east-coasters think we're the mean ones? Get a mirror and look back at yourself!
> 
> ...



I like using the bar.  I also dont like having it slammed on my head before we've even left the lift terminal


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

gregnye said:


> _4/5 lifts you ride on the weekend are from out-of-towners (easy to tell from the way they'll drop the bar on your head if they don't say it first._
> 
> I always find that people who say get upset about the chairlift bar being "dropped on their head" are just people who don't like using the bar at all. I was out west this year and clearly asked if anyone "ready for the bar?" to go down. Some guy on the chair started freaking out at me that I "didn't warn him" and being super passive aggressive. And Utah and Colorado locals think us east-coasters think we're the mean ones? Get a mirror and look back at yourself!
> 
> ...



I’ve got nothing against the bar being down, but I’ve been whacked on the head many times with people panic dropping it. I never say anything because I’m wearing a helmet but it’s annoying.


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 17, 2020)

NH Baby - "Live Free or Die" says it all.

They're still making lift serviced turns at both Cannon and WV Valley


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

2Planker said:


> NH Baby - "Live Free or Die" says it all.
> 
> They're still making lift serviced turns at both Cannon and WV Valley



Also Bretton Woods and Gunstock.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Live POTUS presser going on as I type, White House's medical expert just begged dentist offices to shut down.



...and asked construction companies to donate their masks to hospitals.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> so why be open at all? i just dont understand the motivation for them being contrarian on this. its craziness.
> 
> legit question, not politically sparring with you. why do you think they remain open? it seems to me he's irresponsibly trying to monopolize the business coming from the very stupid SB87 types out there and inviting a worse crisis in his rural state.


I don't see a single acceptable reason to stay open at this point.  The only thing I might slightly get is a desire to keep people employed and making money, but lift ticket revenue alone can't be coming close to covering that.  

It's just reckless.  It will give me pause when considering supporting their businesses in the future, but that's a slippery slope as it's the line level employees who get hurt the most when people boycott businesses. 

Here's my message to ski area operators.  Close immediately and consider apologizing for not doing so sooner. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 17, 2020)

Edd said:


> Also Bretton Woods and Gunstock.



The POWER of being an independent !


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

yea at the moment i'm very upset with NH and smuggs. smuggs holding on as long as they did was not good, and as mentioned previously, tone of their comms was awful.


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

2Planker said:


> The POWER of being an independent !



You all pumped up or something?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

yea i think he's celebrating their being open. 

onto the pile of shame with sb87, 2planker. 

people are really stupid and reckless.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 17, 2020)

I’ll almost always use the bar on detachable lifts but on many fixed grips I won’t bother. It is pretty random for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

no one cares what you do with the bar.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> It will give me pause when considering supporting their businesses in the future, but that's a slippery slope as* it's the line level employees who get hurt the most* when people boycott businesses.



Which, despite the proclivities of some in this thread who will always blame business for....well....anything, is likely the real reason some operators are desperately trying to stay open, especially given we're now in the worst period of the season for making $$$, if not actually a revenue negative segment of the ski season.  They're likely thinking about the local economy, employees, etc.. Some of their statements say so.  Now I 100% get both sides of those arguments, but "evil company bad" is tremendously short-sighted here IMO.


----------



## jimk (Mar 17, 2020)

Don't ban slidebrook.  Continue respectful dialog.  I'm only about a half a day ahead of him in dealing with the denial aspect of this.  In fact just scouted route to Brian Head, still open, 3.5 hrs and near a bunch of great National Parks.

I liken this to 9-11.  I was very close to that situation at Pentagon.  Ready to prosecute the perps with extreme prejudice, kill or be killed mindset, while many around USA were much less alarmed and didn't want overseas intervention, etc.  Similar thing with this virus.  REaction of people around the country will naturally vary.  You guys in big cities or strongly influenced by constant media reports are much more spun up on this and glad to hunker down at home.  I'm still thinking the great outdoors is the healthiest place to be.

Keep the respectful dialog going.


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 17, 2020)

Ridiculous....
    Just saying, that being an independent resort, they can call their own shots.

 IMHO   They should all be closed.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 17, 2020)

I swear the only reason nh dining rooms are closed are probably pressure from mass. The live free or die thing is cool and unique but those days are gone and this is just recklessness. I'll still ski cannon on a discounted day ticket..and for daily operations they do a fantastic job these days but I'm probably out as a pass holder at this point.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2020)

jimk said:


> You guys in big cities or strongly influenced by constant media reports are much more spun up on this and glad to hunker down at home.  I'm still thinking the great outdoors is the healthiest place to be.



I wouldn't say any of us are "glad" to hunker down at home. I'd much rather be out skiing. It just is not a wise decision when you fully understand all the "touch points" along the way. No matter how much you think you're not transmitting anything, if you're at a resort or traveling any substantial distance to a resort, then you definitely have the potential to be helping spread the virus to people and areas that may otherwise have been able to stay isolated from it.


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

I was in North Conway last week when I probably shouldn’t have been. I was pumping gas and noticed hand sanitizer near the pump. I’m guessing it’s always been there and I’ve never noticed. Now I’m constantly scanning. I’ve got hand sanitizer-vision. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Edd said:


> I was in North Conway last week when I probably shouldn’t have been. I was pumping gas and noticed hand sanitizer near the pump. I’m guessing it’s always been there and I’ve never noticed. Now I’m constantly scanning. I’ve got hand sanitizer-vision.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I've never seen hand sanitizer at the pumps of any gas station until now


----------



## Hawk (Mar 17, 2020)

I work for probably the largest Architectural/Engineering/Construction company in the Country.  The company line is work from home if you can, limit working at the office as much as possible.  Even with that there are probably 30 people in here on the construction side.  Most of us are closing down operations on several large out of ground high rises.  The mayor shut down all projects but you just don't walk away from a $300M high rise and just shut the gate and lock it. The rest of us are working to secure more work for after this mess ends.  Bids and proposals that were due this week.  The funny thing is they did not actually close the office.  I drive and walk to work using zero public trans, wear gloves and stay away from people.  It feels really odd like something out of the Zombie apocalypse.  Very few people in Boston and kind of eery.    Even in work I stay away from everybody.  I am lucky because I can grab an office and hide.  I can't wait to just get out of here and stay home.  But I feel bad for all the union workers that are getting laid off this week.  Hundreds of them.  Some of them have been working on the high rises for over a year.  They become important team members.  What's their life looking like right now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> I've never seen hand sanitizer at the pumps of any gas station until now



I've never been happy that it's illegal to pump your own gas in New Jersey until now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2020)

Wow, you all weren't kidding about Governor Sununu and how out-of-step he is:

From Cannon:



> Under the directive of Governor Sununu, Cannon Mountain is to remain open until further notice, but with sharply curtailed services in order to reduce guest / guest and staff / guest interaction. Thanks for your patience and understanding as we work hard to provide you with skiing services while trying to meet both the Governor’s directives and CDC guidelines.



https://www.cannonmt.com/mountain-report


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've never been happy that it's illegal to pump your own gas in New Jersey until now.



Has that always been a thing? Or is it just a new protocol?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Has that always been a thing? Or is it just a new protocol?



Been a thing since 1949...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

Hawk said:


> I feel bad for all the union workers that are getting laid off this week.  Hundreds of them.  Some of them have been working on the high rises for over a year.  They become important team members.  What's their life looking like right now.



POTUS just announced at presser that they're going to be mailing out checks to everyone this week.  Purpose is due to the fact that there are millions of Americans who are temporarily out-of-a-job (though not unemployed), and they want to get money into people's hands immediately so they can buy food, pay immediate bills, etc...


----------



## skiur (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Has that always been a thing? Or is it just a new protocol?



Been like that for the 20 years I have been driving.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

How on earth does Cannon think its' operating within the CDC & government's guidelines?

Just yesterday the CDC lowered it's guidelines to _"no more than 50 people gathered"_ and Trump said he'd like people to consider going even lower @ no more than 10.


----------



## EPB (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> no one cares what you do with the bar.



If you didn't think so highly of yourself, you'd find your conduct in the last day or so pathetic and embarrassing. Hubris is a hell of a drug, and it has turned you into a raving lunatic. 

I don't know how you justify to yourself going after a child like this, but it takes an impressive lack of self-awareness to carry on this way.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

skiur said:


> Been like that for the 20 years I have been driving.



Never been to NJ so I had no idea.  I can't even remember the last time I went to a full service gas station, they're pretty rare where I usually travel


----------



## skiur (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Never been to NJ so I had no idea.  I can't even remember the last time I went to a full service gas station, they're pretty rare where I usually travel



Not uncommon on Long Island either.


----------



## Zand (Mar 17, 2020)

Waterville is definitely not losing money today. Flame away on me for going, whatever...

I didn't expect to see many people there. Ended up parking in the 4th lot which is insane. First couple hours were nice and orderly...rode the lift alone each time and people left space in line. Around noon throngs of teen park rats started showing up. Theyre pushing in line if there's people trying to wait single. Even was way to the side of a trail on a run out and one comes within 3 feet of me and says "HOW DO YOU LIKE THE SNOW BRO?" It was a holiday weekend type crowd...tons of families and even people skiing for the first time. I expected it to just be core skiers just getting one more day in like I was trying to do, but damn.

After seeing the actions of people who cant understand giving space so we can enjoy the outdoors without being in contact with others, I agree that it's time to shut it down. I thought giving people the chance to be outside was a good idea, but it's 2020 and no one can handle that.

For the record, gassed up at home and will not be outside my car anywhere in NH other than at the ski area so as to not come in contact with other communities. Today was it for me till this goes away.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

You shouldn’t have gone at all but it sounds like you had the exact same sobering experience that I had on Saturday at Stratton. The second is got lift liney at like 11 I realized how shitty I was being and left immediately

None of us are special. We aren’t magically going to be the only people there. If resorts are open, people will ski, and the virus will spread at ski resorts.

Stay home, read a book, wait this out. It’s the only thing we can do.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah it's a shame people dont get that this time off isnt meant for vacationing.  Watching people behave at ski areas in the last few days is just one of many examples of how people can't be trusted to behave responsibly  in those situations


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> You shouldn’t have gone at all but it sounds like you had the exact same sobering experience that I had on Saturday at Stratton. The second is got lift liney at like 11 I realized how shitty I was being and left immediately
> 
> None of us are special. We aren’t magically going to be the only people there. If resorts are open, people will ski, and the virus will spread at ski resorts.
> 
> Stay home, read a book, wait this out. It’s the only thing we can do.



Saw the same thing at mount snow saturday.  Many people just.dont give a shit


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Yeah it's a shame people dont get that this time off isnt meant for vacationing.  Watching people behave at ski areas in the last few days is just one of many examples of how people can't be trusted to behave responsibly  in those situations





icecoast1 said:


> Saw the same thing at mount snow saturday.  Many people just.dont give a shit



Out here in conservative LDS Utah, we have people who are using this moment as a way to say, "F-U government, I can do what I want."  Fine.  The consequence of that is that when you spread the virus to others there will be deaths.  In other words, look at your friends and family and have them each play Russian Roulette.  If you are prepared to accept that, then have at it.  But when your parent in his/her 60's or 70's gets it and dies from respiratory failure thanks to YOUR "freedom", then we won't cry for you.

We also have ignorant/stupid people out here that are sick and NOT getting care because they are scared.  

I'm home today and getting used to being at home.  I have a lot of stuff to do around here.  It is nice and quiet.  Be smart and be safe.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> How on earth does Cannon think its' operating within the CDC & government's guidelines?
> 
> Just yesterday the CDC lowered it's guidelines to _"no more than 50 people gathered"_ and Trump said he'd like people to consider going even lower @ no more than 10.



Don't know how
Few other places in NY still open and I am not name them


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

Zand said:


> Around noon *throngs of teen park rats started showing up. Theyre pushing in line if there's people trying to wait single.* Even was way to the side of a trail on a run out and one comes within 3 feet of me and says "HOW DO YOU LIKE THE SNOW BRO?" It was a *holiday weekend type crowd*...tons of families and even people skiing for the first time. I expected it to just be core skiers just getting one more day in like I was trying to do, but damn.



During the White House press conference yesterday one of the doctors appealed directly to millennials, because using other nations data they seem to be the most infected age cohort, as well as being the least likely to take this seriously. A really bad combo.

She said, _“*they are the core group that will stop this virus*"_ (or not).

Then again TODAY at the WH presser:

_"Again, *we please ask the younger generation to STOP going out to restaurants & bars*, or taking needsless trips even to places like grocery stores spreading asymptomatic viral contagion onto surfaces, grocery carts, etc.." _  Mentions how it's endangering to the elderly.

Then AGAIN today, Dr. Fauci, pretty much a household name at this point, stepped-up to the mic and said he KNOWS it's already been said in today's presser, but that_ *"this virus cannot be stopped unless young people change their behaviour*, stop going to bars & restaurants"_ stop having parties etc.. - it genuinely seems like the White House medical experts think people in their 20's are the #1 problem right now. 

I totally get that from reviewing the South Korean data daily as I have been doing (most infected age cohort).


----------



## ss20 (Mar 17, 2020)

Ok...since we seem to be picking sides...I went to the bank and the thrift store today.  Hit the mall yesterday for a haircut (cheapest place in town oddly enough and never a wait).  Burn me at the stake if you must :roll:

I'm considering Cannon or Gunstock Thursday if the skiing is good and if they're open (which I doubt).


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Ok...since we seem to be picking sides...I went to the bank and the thrift store today.  Hit the mall yesterday for a haircut (cheapest place in town oddly enough and never a wait).  Burn me at the stake if you must :roll:
> 
> I'm considering Cannon or Gunstock Thursday if the skiing is good and if they're open (which I doubt).



My point is going to a ski area right now is fine if you accept the risk.  It seems everyone wants to do what they want but don't take responsibility.

The data as to "who" is getting really sick and dying is staggering--older folks (as in north of 60)


----------



## ss20 (Mar 17, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> My point is going to a ski area right now is fine if you accept the risk.  It seems everyone wants to do what they want but don't take responsibility.
> 
> The data as to "who" is getting really sick and dying is staggering--older folks (as in north of 60)



I do accept the risk.  I have every right to.  I'm doing my part- staying away from old folks (neighbors and family) and keeping my distance in public.  

Not sure why some people have to bring down their moral reign onto others though (not directed at you trailboss).  As long as we're allowed out of our houses we're entitled to whichever camp we decide to be in.  Other people must think the same way or else there'd be a hellova lot less people at the bank, thrift store, and tire center for my emissions today.  And the grocery store lot was packed like a weekend still.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2020)

ss20 said:


> I do accept the risk.  I have every right to.  I'm doing my part- staying away from old folks (neighbors and family) and keeping my distance in public.
> 
> Not sure why some people have to bring down their moral reign onto others though (not directed at you trailboss).  As long as we're allowed out of our houses we're entitled to whichever camp we decide to be in.  Other people must think the same way or else there'd be a hellova lot less people at the bank, thrift store, and tire center for my emissions today.  And the grocery store lot was packed like a weekend still.



Simple.  Those in public health have determined, as public policy, that it is in the best interest of everyone to contain and slow down this epidemic.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

ss20 said:


> I do accept the risk.  I have every right to.  I'm doing my part- staying away from old folks (neighbors and family) and keeping my distance in public.
> 
> Not sure why some people have to bring down their moral reign onto others though (not directed at you trailboss).  As long as we're allowed out of our houses we're entitled to whichever camp we decide to be in.  Other people must think the same way or else there'd be a hellova lot less people at the bank, thrift store, and tire center for my emissions today.  And the grocery store lot was packed like a weekend still.



The issue is for every one person that goes out and behaves responsibly, there are 10 that dont.  I personally dont care what choice you make, I just hope it doesnt come to the point of complete lockdown because of those that act recklessly


----------



## ss20 (Mar 17, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Simple.  Those in public health have determined, as public policy, that it is in the best interest of everyone to contain and slow down this epidemic.



That is true, I acknowledge that.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 17, 2020)

Boston must be really on board because there is no one in town today.  (Hears the sound of Crickets)


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2020)

ss20 said:


> That is true, I acknowledge that.



The thing that is interesting is that the risk, for you, is actually quite low, but the potential damages are very high.  I went to a presentation a couple years ago that discussed these kinds of activities--the list may sound familiar as to outrage, panic, etc--nuclear energy, oil and gas pipeline construction and routes, and transportation of radioactive material.  The actual RISK of an accident is very low, but the perceived impact from such an event are indeed HIGH.  So for whatever reason people freak out and protest and do whatever they can to stop these activities.  This is kind of the same thing.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Not everyone  has the luxary of being able to sit at home and get paid.



Show of hands who has this luxury?

The primary risk is systemic, to the hospitals and the economy.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Show of hands who has this luxury?
> 
> The primary risk is systemic, to the hospitals and the economy.



Everybody who works a desk job at an office that is now able to stay at home and work?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm on day 2 of working from home.  55 people split over 3 offices.  Production seems normal


----------



## Harvey (Mar 17, 2020)

ss20 said:


> I do accept the risk.



If the risk was to you alone, you could accept it.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Everybody who works a desk job at an office that is now able to stay at home and work?



Which is like maybe half of the world?

I could go home and work, if we had any remaining work to do.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2020)

i worked from home for almost 10 years. I just went back to an office in Jan... now i'm home again.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 17, 2020)

Harvey said:


> If the risk was to you alone, you could accept it.



We're really just playing a game of numbers.  I would feel absolutely terrible if I had the virus and unknowingly gave it to others.  And of course there's no way to know if you have it or not.

Statically speaking though, there's a 99% chance I don't have it.  That's enough assurance for me.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea it took him a few days more than the general public to get on board, but he's realizing the gravity of things now. im glad. i wish he did it a week ago.


Add in that the official statement from the American Dental Association with the recomendation (not a mandatory requirement as that can only happen by a state department of health or similar state/federal order) for no "elective procedures" for the next 3 weeks didn't come out until about 6PM yesterday evening, can't fault him that much for his timing..

My business partner and I shut down short of emergency patients by call, at the end of the work day yesterday.  Still trying to figure out the best way to take care of our 12 employees. So much uncertainty from the small business side of this, especially for those of us in fields where work from home isn't an option...

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 17, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Add in that the official statement from the American Dental Association with the recomendation (not a mandatory requirement as that can only happen by a state department of health or similar state/federal order) for no "elective procedures" for the next 3 weeks didn't come out until about 6PM yesterday evening, can't fault him that much for his timing..
> 
> My business partner and I shut down short of emergency patients by call, at the end of the work day yesterday.  Still trying to figure out the best way to take care of our 12 employees. So much uncertainty from the small business side of this, especially for those of us in fields where work from home isn't an option...
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app




Yup, I hear ya.  Emergencies only for us


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

^yea, when i spoke to him on sunday he said he was waiting for the CDC and ADA and whatever NYS authority regulates dentists. fortunately for us he has a small practice with only a front desk receptionist and one dental assistant. less people to worry about. good luck dr. j


----------



## Harvey (Mar 17, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Statically speaking though, there's a 99% chance I don't have it.  That's enough assurance for me.



If your number is correct, 1% of 350 million or maybe 6 billion, is a real number. One guy spread it to 50 people.

China has (so far) kept deaths below 10,000 by basically arresting everyone.

It's about chipping in, setting an example, supporting each other.

Why are you defending your POV? Why do you care what we think?

This is like politics, you're not going to change your mind, I'm not going change mine.


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m encountering folks on Twitter who just don’t get it. Having restaurants close and grocery stores open is a concept they cannot wrap their head around. 

I’ve read Fox News has changed their tune in lock step with POTUS but there are likely news outlets still downplaying the risks. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## skimagic (Mar 17, 2020)

Any ski reports from the mountains still open?


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Harvey said:


> If your number is correct, 1% of 350 million or maybe 6 billion, is a real number. One guy spread it to 50 people.
> 
> China has (so far) kept deaths below 10,000 by basically arresting everyone.
> 
> ...



So should we weld peoples doors shut like China too?  Or grossly lie and deceive the globe about a serious virus? We shouldn't be using China as an example of how to deal with this


----------



## Harvey (Mar 17, 2020)

No we should voluntarily do much of what china did by force. Stay home, mostly. Go out when you have to.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

and not go skiing, across state lines, because you are "99% sure" you dont have it. when 100 people like you go, everyone contracts it. stay home. you arent special. resort skiing is entirely unimportant. its unbelievable how selfish so many people are being about this.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

I believe two things are true:

1) This is a very serious virus, and it needs to be taken seriously.

2) The media are driving panic & hysteria, and this isnt going to kill anywhere near the insane 1M to 2M Americans that you're hearing about.

In other words, there are more than 2 camps, you can take this thing serious & behave responsibly, while simultaneously thinking the death numbers etc... are crazy.  That's my camp.


----------



## EPB (Mar 17, 2020)

Edd said:


> I’ve read Fox News has changed their tune in lock step with POTUS



It's really a shame the DNC doesn't have control over Fox News like all the other major networks. 

Lock step is a stretch - no doubt an attempt by whoever wrote what you read to try to get you fired up. They're certainly his cheerleaders, though, so it's mostly positive.

The only interesting angles I've heard criticizing Trump from the right is that the UK apparently chose to only quarantine old people. Young people are left to get COVID-19 as they may and build up immunity. The thought is immunity is better in the long run and the virus isn't differentiated from the flu in its effect on younger people. I'm interested to see how it goes.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I believe two things are true:
> 
> 1) This is a very serious virus, and it needs to be taken seriously.
> 
> 2) The media are driving panic & hysteria, and this isnt going to kill anywhere near the insane 1M to 2M Americans that you're hearing about.


My problem is that I really don't know who to trust.

My brother lives in Singapore.  Singapore has been dealing with the Coronavirus for weeks.  They currently have 152 active cases and no deaths.  On a per capita basis, their number of active cases is just barely ahead of Vermont (12 cases).  Which means that Singapore is doing a phenomenal job of containing this.  

And yet their schools have been open for this entire time.  

That said, Singapore is excellent at quarantining people who are infected.  There is no self-isolation in Singapore if you are infected.  You go where the government tells you to go until  you are disease free.  As a society, we don't seem to be willing to do that.

So the real question is... are we doing a lot of things (like closing schools) because we aren't actually doing the right things?


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> They're certainly his cheerleaders, though, so it's mostly positive.



Yeah, no shit.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

skimagic said:


> Any ski reports from the mountains still open?


top of Cannon closed, front 5 minus avalanche was skiing well I have been told


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Edd said:


> Yeah, no shit.



Fox is  ok if you watch at the right times.   Just stay away from the opinion hosts.   CNN/MSNBC/ABC/ etc. is unwatchable to me


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

Well I had a friend tell me they went into Bass Pro shop the other day to get something they had ordered and the ammo was stripped clean. He heard people(more than 1) in line talking that they never owned a gun before but are buying one now...


----------



## EPB (Mar 17, 2020)

Edd said:


> Yeah, no shit.



Please tell me we're going to get another rant about you're smarter than everyone who voted for DJT. The last one was glorious.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

Just another thing i heard Amazon is limiting shipments to fulfillment centers to only "essential items" until 4/5. What is an essential item? I am not 100% sure


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Well I had a friend tell me they went into Bass Pro shop the other day to get something they had ordered and the ammo was stripped clean. He heard people(more than 1) in line talking that they never owned a gun before but are buying one now...



What state are you in?   Im not surprised more people want to buy guns right now.  Although depending on the state, it could be pretty difficult and by the time you actually were permitted to legally own/carry one, the worst of this will be over


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> What state are you in?   Im not surprised more people want to buy guns right now.  Although depending on the state, it could be pretty difficult and by the time you actually were permitted to legally own/carry one, the worst of this will be over



NH so easy access...


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> Please tell me we're going to get another rant about you're smarter than everyone who voted for DJT. The last one was glorious.



Thank you.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Well I had a friend tell me they went into Bass Pro shop the other day to get something they had ordered and the ammo was stripped clean. He heard people(more than 1) in line talking that they never owned a gun before but are buying one now...


One of my friends owns a small (by Bass Pro Shops sizing) guns, fishing, and outdoor equipment store in RI (And if anyone has ever heard Willy Wayz play in the Blue Ox at Loon on various weekend afternoons the last few seasons, then you've atleast heard my friend).

Last Saturday per his wife was by far and away their busiest day ever and non stop busy all day long

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (Mar 17, 2020)

skimagic said:


> Any ski reports from the mountains still open?



Waterville was garbage. Totally frozen solid base snow under 2" of new snow so you couldn't figure out what was groomed (which still wasn't very good) and what wasn't. True Grit was a death trap.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

a buddy in nassau county ny is talking about buying a gun. not a typical gun owning household at all. i think he's mostly bluster. and i have no idea what buying a gun entails here, but i suspect its not same day service in most situations. i know nothing of it tho


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 17, 2020)

Guns and ammo is like, literally the last thing I'd be concerned about right now.

You're gonna be stuck inside for a few weeks. Buy some books. This isn't the walking dead...


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a buddy in nassau county ny is talking about buying a gun. not a typical gun owning household at all. i think he's mostly bluster. and i have no idea what buying a gun entails here, but i suspect its not same day service in most situations. i know nothing of it tho



I look at Italy as an example of what could happen here.  The Italian government is completely dysfunctional, and their population is the second oldest population on the planet.  So I don't see us being worse off.

In Italy, there has been plenty of food available.  People there don't need a gun.  We are going to have food here too.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a buddy in nassau county ny is talking about buying a gun. not a typical gun owning household at all. i think he's mostly bluster. and i have no idea what buying a gun entails here, but i suspect its not same day service in most situations. i know nothing of it tho



If you aren't already permitted, it will take months.   And with so many things shutting down right now, who knows how much longer it would take.   He's all talk and probably has no idea what the process entails


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

yea this particular friend is big on talk and short on action.

i dont feel a need for a gun. 

i want more hand sanitizer and chicken cutlets.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 17, 2020)

Can't wait to see the birth rate in 9-10 months...


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

Not that I think it will come to it but people are fighting over toilet paper and frozen pizza which it crazy. People are stupid and if there were shortages maybe people will want your hoarded TP and hand sanitizer and cans of baked beans. Other people just are more paranoid than you and I are.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

tumbler said:


> Can't wait to see the birth rate in 9-10 months...



Might be low as people are afraid to bring another life into this cruel world. Also don't want to touch each other because they are afraid of catching covid-19. Or just plain worked up by the whole pandemic thing.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2020)

Sums it up pretty well, and why NOT traveling from a distance to a ski area is important now. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Not that I think it will come to it but people are fighting over toilet paper and frozen pizza which it crazy. People are stupid and if there were shortages maybe people will want your hoarded TP and hand sanitizer and cans of baked beans. Other people just are more paranoid than you and I are.



People that are fighting over groceries are exactly the kind of unstable people and fake tough guys that should not have access to weapons


----------



## Zand (Mar 17, 2020)

For the record, when I was leaving I was taking notes of license plates. Obviously a ton from MA, NH, and VT, but I also saw stuff as far away as Colorado, Arizona, New Mexico, Washington, Utah, Georgia, and Minnesota.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> People that are fighting over groceries are exactly the kind of unstable people and fake tough guys that should not have access to weapons



Right but a lot do.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 17, 2020)

Zand said:


> For the record, when I was leaving I was taking notes of license plates. Obviously a ton from MA, NH, and VT, but I also saw stuff as far away as Colorado, Arizona, New Mexico, Washington, Utah, Georgia, and Minnesota.



University students?


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> People that are fighting over groceries are exactly the kind of unstable people and fake tough guys that should not have access to weapons



Are people really fighting over groceries - or did it happen in one or two places and we are acting like all sorts of people are doing it?


----------



## Zand (Mar 17, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> University students?



Not sure... Figured PSU shut down by now. I know LSC sent everyone home last week.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> Are people really fighting over groceries - or did it happen in one or two places and we are acting like all sorts of people are doing it?



I heard 3 or 4 stories of people doing it. Some guy got beat up at his car and they took his TP and 2 people were fighting over a crappy frozen pizza. Is it everywhere? no, but it has been happening.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> Are people really fighting over groceries - or did it happen in one or two places and we are acting like all sorts of people are doing it?



We're only a few days into it so it's probably not happening on a mass scale yet but it will get worse if this thing lasts a while, which it probably will


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> We're only a few days into it so it's probably not happening on a mass scale yet but it will get worse if this thing lasts a while, which it probably will



No, I don't think that it will get worse.  China and Italy did not experience food shortages and we have plenty of food here.  I actually think the worst of the food hoarding is over.  People who were going to hoard have done it by now.


----------



## machski (Mar 17, 2020)

Look, I don't want to be a total downer, but I hate how there seems to be two camps on this issue.  This is a novel virus Pandemic.  The side that wants us all the shelter in place to slow the virus down, yes that may well work to flatten the curve.  But here's the thing I think many are missing, this flattening of the curve won't lop it off, its like taking your hand on a ball of pizza dough and smashing it flatter.  Some of that dough push out from beneath your hand, you still have the same amount of dough.  So while we slow the rate of progression this thing will still progress.  If it is not slowed naturally by seasonal change (like colds and flus) or by treatments/vaccines, it will continue to progress and make its way through civilaztion.  So in the end, their is still the potential that we have the same amount of deaths, they just got spread out.  With how fast the brakes got slammed on the economy, we won't just come out fast and furious from the economic toll the current and potential future distancing/isolation measures take.  The economic pain will cause a second human suffering across the globe, and likely also contribute to deaths.  Everyone needs to be ready to accept this reality because it is what is here.  Do your parts as you can to slow it, but realize no matter how far you take it, a lot of this is out of all our hands.  Pandemics have Darwin written all over them,

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

May have posted this already but I went to a grocery store yesterday for minor provisions. People were keeping a respectful distance from each other but everyone seemed out of it. Felt a bit post apocalyptic. No toilet paper but there was a sign on the empty shelf saying only one roll per person. This was in Stratham, NH. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Sums it up pretty well, and why NOT traveling from a distance to a ski area is important now. View attachment 26608
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


You've just summed up my day.  I've literally just been fielding calls all day long from panicked hospitals trying to bring closed units in their facilities back on line with the closest resemblance to ICU level technology as they can.  

Some situations with hospitals that have money, it's brand new equipment. 
More commonly it's been situations where they have old decommissioned products in closets that they want to redeploy in a hurry.  Basically in terms that people can understand, how do they put Windows XP or even 98 technology back in service in a Windows 10 world

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> *how do they put Windows XP or even 98 technology back in service* in a Windows 10 world



I dunno, but if Clippy makes a comeback, I'll be psyched.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 17, 2020)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32097725

This article is a bit technical, but it explains the spread fairly well.  The infection factor cited is 2.28  That means each case will spread to 2.28 new infections.
1x2.28=2.28
2.28x2.28=5.194
x2.28=11.085
x2.28=27.02
x2.28=61.61
x2.28=140.47
x2.28=320
x2.28=730
x2.28=1664
x2.28=3796
x2.28=8655
x2.28=19734

I don't think I need to do more math, you see how the numbers jump up.  It only takes five more iterations before you have a million infected.  Social distancing cuts this down by quite a bit.  Its not supposed to stop us all from getting it, its about keeping that number low enough so we do not overwhelm the medical system.

Keep the spread slow enough, and none of DHS windows XP machines might have to be used.  Do irresponsible stuff, and there may NOT be a machine if YOU need one.  If so, YOU DIE.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

lol clippy nice.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 17, 2020)

Zand said:


> Waterville was garbage. Totally frozen solid base snow under 2" of new snow so you couldn't figure out what was groomed (which still wasn't very good) and what wasn't. True Grit was a death trap.



Maybe more snow to cover the crap up.  Was it busy due to $17 ticket?   Cleaning going on?


----------



## Zand (Mar 17, 2020)

skimagic said:


> Maybe more snow to cover the crap up.  Was it busy due to $17 ticket?   Cleaning going on?



If tomorrow stays cool then Thursday should be decent. $17 ticket helped the crowd I'm sure. Lodge was roped off except the restrooms so didn't see anything in my brief trip inside. There was a sign saying no storage of personal belongings but people had them thrown all around the entrance and down the hall.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2020)

machski said:


> Look, I don't want to be a total downer, but I hate how there seems to be two camps on this issue.  This is a novel virus Pandemic.  The side that wants us all the shelter in place to slow the virus down, yes that may well work to flatten the curve.  But here's the thing I think many are missing, this flattening of the curve won't lop it off, its like taking your hand on a ball of pizza dough and smashing it flatter.  Some of that dough push out from beneath your hand, you still have the same amount of dough.  So while we slow the rate of progression this thing will still progress.  If it is not slowed naturally by seasonal change (like colds and flus) or by treatments/vaccines, it will continue to progress and make its way through civilaztion.  So in the end, their is still the potential that we have the same amount of deaths, they just got spread out.  With how fast the brakes got slammed on the economy, we won't just come out fast and furious from the economic toll the current and potential future distancing/isolation measures take.  The economic pain will cause a second human suffering across the globe, and likely also contribute to deaths.  Everyone needs to be ready to accept this reality because it is what is here.  Do your parts as you can to slow it, but realize no matter how far you take it, a lot of this is out of all our hands.  Pandemics have Darwin written all over them,
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


All very true, but this is really about mitigating disastrous casualties due to a pandemic caused surge of sick people and our lack of capacity to care for them.  So, two things happen here.  You make hard choices about who receives care and who doesn't.  But, the second and bigger problem is the potential for vast amount of caregivers to also become sick because hospitals lack the isolation rooms and technology to have these highly contagious people looked after from a safe distance.

Honestly from what I see in the field, a big culprit causing our lack of capacity to handle something like this is consolidation in the industry.  Outside of major metropolitan areas almost every hospital you drive by has a whole bunch of empty patient rooms that now resemble storage closets.   The big city hospitals have bought up most all of the rural hospitals and closed down the critical care capacity and technology in those facilities   They essentially just use them as day procedure centers and EDs.  Anyone who has a serious illness gets shipped out to the big city campus.  

This consolidation strategy works well to reduce cost and improve efficiencies during normal times.   During not so normal times like these, it can create  big problems.   Why? The rapid spread of an illness like this in high population density areas fills up the big city hospitals to capacity very quickly.  Then the disease spreads to rural areas and those rural hospitals no longer have that safety net available to ship those critically ill patients to in order to receive life saving care.  The city hospitals are all full. So, they die waiting for a room in the city to open. 

This last part is a really the crux of why urban dwellers need to stay where they are and not head to the hills for non-essential reasons during an event like this.  You are risking infecting people in areas with no capacity or technology to deal with such illnesses.  



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Yeah it's a shame people dont get that this time off isnt meant for vacationing.  Watching people behave at ski areas in the last few days is just one of many examples of how people can't be trusted to behave responsibly  in those situations



I guess I lucked out at Belle on Saturday- no lift lines & only used the lodge for BR break & to get lunch out of my boot bag. Basically was outdoors by myself the entire day. If it had been like Stratton I would've bailed too.


----------



## urungus (Mar 17, 2020)

machski said:


> Look, I don't want to be a total downer, but I hate how there seems to be two camps on this issue.  This is a novel virus Pandemic.  The side that wants us all the shelter in place to slow the virus down, yes that may well work to flatten the curve.  But here's the thing I think many are missing, this flattening of the curve won't lop it off, its like taking your hand on a ball of pizza dough and smashing it flatter.  Some of that dough push out from beneath your hand, you still have the same amount of dough.  So while we slow the rate of progression this thing will still progress.  If it is not slowed naturally by seasonal change (like colds and flus) or by treatments/vaccines, it will continue to progress and make its way through civilaztion.  So in the end, their is still the potential that we have the same amount of deaths, they just got spread out.  With how fast the brakes got slammed on the economy, we won't just come out fast and furious from the economic toll the current and potential future distancing/isolation measures take.  The economic pain will cause a second human suffering across the globe, and likely also contribute to deaths.  Everyone needs to be ready to accept this reality because it is what is here.  Do your parts as you can to slow it, but realize no matter how far you take it, a lot of this is out of all our hands.  Pandemics have Darwin written all over them,



It is NOT the same number of deaths.  In Italy the system was overwhelmed, there were not enough ventilators, etc, and doctors had to decide who to treat and who should be left to fend for themselves (die).  The whole point of flattening curve is to slow the rate of infection so that everyone who needs treatment can get it, and hopefully lives will be saved.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> No, I don't think that it will get worse.  China and Italy did not experience food shortages and we have plenty of food here.  I actually think the worst of the food hoarding is over.  People who were going to hoard have done it by now.



Actually stopped at the grocery store today just to get some yogurt and a few other things and walked by the meat or where the meat was supposed to be. There were a few steaks and some pork loin but no chicken or hamburg. Was looking to get any so no issue for me.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

we went on saturday evening. the only meat left was weird shit like prepackaged ground veal and whole corned beefs.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

Some of my favorite Celtic bands have been doing "quaranstream" concerts online for Saint Patrick's Day for their fans since all their concert gigs got cancelled.

Yet another reason why Celtic music is awesome.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Some of my favorite Celtic bands have been doing "quaranstream" concerts online for Saint Patrick's Day for their fans since all their concert gigs got cancelled.
> 
> Yet another reason why Celtic music is awesome.



prob not the kind of celtic you are referencing but the dropkick murphys are streaming tonight. not my thing, but they traditionally go big for st pats

nowadays nyc (house/techno club) are streaming djs every night from 8-12

i think we'll see lots of bands, djs, comedians, etc doing this especially on the weekends.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 17, 2020)

Here’s a list that just came out.

https://www.onthesnow.com/united-states/open-resorts.html


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> prob not the kind of celtic you are referencing but the dropkick murphys are streaming tonight. not my thing, but they traditionally go big for st pats
> 
> nowadays nyc (house/techno club) are streaming djs every night from 8-12
> 
> i think we'll lots of bands, djs, comedians, etc doing this especially on the weekends.



Fine for being in a club but house/techno at home by yourself? That seems awful.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Some of my favorite Celtic bands have been doing "quaranstream" concerts online for Saint Patrick's Day for their fans since all their concert gigs got cancelled.
> 
> Yet another reason why Celtic music is awesome.



Dropkick Murphys are livestreaming their St Patricks Day concert at 7 pm on youtube, fb, instagram.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2020)

8 new cases announced a little while ago in NH today...

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Fine for being in a club but house/techno at home by yourself? That seems awful.



lol. i listen to a lot of house/techno while i work or read. i agree that sitting by yourself on the couch intently watching a dj is a sad scene. its good background music tho for cooking or reading or whatever. turning the news off. 

i'm also not home alone, fortunately holed up with my significant other, so we may throw a dance party for 2 one of these nights. also gonna be joining her for streaming sessions that her exercise class is hosting. which should be hilarious. its like a balance and resistance training and yoga-ish pilates-esque situation. i need tights.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2020)

legalskier said:


> Dropkick Murphys are livestreaming their St Patricks Day concert at 7 pm on youtube, fb, instagram.



I'm not a big fan, but I think it's awesome they're another band doing it.  I listened to Mairead Nesbitt earlier today, listening to Scythian now, and will hear the fiddler from Enter The Haggis later on.   Happy Saint Patrick's Day all!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Actually stopped at the grocery store today just to get some yogurt and a few other things and walked by the meat or where the meat was supposed to be. There were a few steaks and some pork loin but no chicken or hamburg. Was looking to get any so no issue for me.



That’s not a food shortage.  There is a difference between not being able to get exactly what you want and not being able to get food.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Well I had a friend tell me they went into Bass Pro shop the other day to get something they had ordered and the ammo was stripped clean. He heard people(more than 1) in line talking that they never owned a gun before but are buying one now...



Where were you during the Obama years? Those of us that did all we could to stock up then, learned to remain that way.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Just another thing i heard Amazon is limiting shipments to fulfillment centers to only "essential items" until 4/5. What is an essential item? I am not 100% sure



https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...UdVPkguRTAQ1pGDznICVKnrCvLfYvQ2I5b4M7msS1PHfY

I've got some neighbor friends with Amazon storefronts, they just got the notice they can no longer ship their stock into the Amazon warehouses. So when their stock runs out, they effectively no longer have an income until Amazon decides to start accepting non essential products again.


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Where were you during the Obama years? Those of us that did all we could to stock up then, learned to remain that way.



What does this mean? Did you stock up in just the nick of time?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 17, 2020)

Edd said:


> What does this mean? Did you stock up in just the nick of time?



No, it means once the guns n ammo markets returned to normal in 2016, if you used something up, you replaced it while it was available, don't wait for the next time there's a rush on everything survival oriented. Like toilet paper.... :lol:


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 17, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...UdVPkguRTAQ1pGDznICVKnrCvLfYvQ2I5b4M7msS1PHfY
> 
> I've got some neighbor friends with Amazon storefronts, they just got the notice they can no longer ship their stock into the Amazon warehouses. So when their stock runs out, they effectively no longer have an income until Amazon decides to start accepting non essential products again.



The way it was to me was they could sell products on amazon all they want but unless it was a product deemed essential right now, they had to deal with shipping on their own


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 17, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> The way it was to me was they could sell products on amazon all they want but unless it was a product deemed essential right now, they had to deal with shipping on their own



Oh, I guess if you ship from your location that would still work, but they ship to the Amazon warehouses, and then Amazon ships to the consumer. Maybe something Prime/2day shipping related, and also "Fulfilled by Amazon" in the Seller drop box.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Where were you during the Obama years? Those of us that did all we could to stock up then, learned to remain that way.



Didn’t say I needed any just stating the facts.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> No, it means once the guns n ammo markets returned to normal in 2016, if you used something up, you replaced it while it was available, don't wait for the next time there's a rush on everything survival oriented. Like toilet paper.... :lol:



Ya’ok from the Obama trauma? Condolences, must’ve been tough for you. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Hawk (Mar 18, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm not a big fan, but I think it's awesome they're another band doing it.  I listened to Mairead Nesbitt earlier today, listening to Scythian now, and will hear the fiddler from Enter The Haggis later on.   Happy Saint Patrick's Day all!



What did you google Irish music and post up some names?


----------



## Hawk (Mar 18, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Where were you during the Obama years? Those of us that did all we could to stock up then, learned to remain that way.



The Obama years.  HA   Everybody I knew had all the ammo they needed already before the so called shortages that the NRA staged to solidify their pro-gun base.  That was the best stunt ever pulled to make the gun industry millions of dollars.  So many fearful owners went out and bought up so much stuff even if they didn't actually need it.  All of us knowledgeable and intelligent owners just shrugged our shoulders and ignored all of it.  We already had what we needed and did panic like the rest of the idiots.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 18, 2020)

if only people would apply this same approach to TP


----------



## EPB (Mar 18, 2020)

Not gonna happen. It's way better to throw stones in your glass house and act like only those on the other side of the aisle are the gullible fanatics. The reality is the only people who haven't lost their minds are those that don't tune into political commentary masquerading as news on a regular basis. Those that honestly listen to both sides are in a distant second.

The US news media is way too partisan to lower the temperature. The bet is outrage=more eyeballs and clicks. I doubt they're wrong. This is making us less likely to understand people who don't agree with us, and I don't see how it's going to stop. Twitter only makes it worse, too. It's an intellectual cesspool where the worst of fanatics flip-flop between virtue signaling and bludgeoning each other to great fanfare.

Frankly, this divide has bled onto this site in a kinda sad way. I haven't necessarily helped.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2020)

And....we just had an earthquake.  5.7 here in SLC.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2020)

did you feel it? the only one i ever experienced was that freakish manhattan one years ago. my desk chair shook up and down for a few seconds and then it was over.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> did you feel it? the only one i ever experienced was that freakish manhattan one years ago. my desk chair shook up and down for a few seconds and then it was over.



Oh yeah.  Woke me up.  My girls are nervous.  

Worse down in the valley because the ground down there is softer in general.


----------



## machski (Mar 18, 2020)

drjeff said:


> 8 new cases announced a little while ago in NH today...
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


Yeah, and they are now saying they are seeing the first evidence of community spread, Primarily in Rockinham and Grafton counties I believe.  We have also lucked out so far in that two dozen + confirmed cases are all self isolating at home and have not required hospitalization.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Cases are going to pop up everywhere now that we are actually testing more.  Theres no need to panic every time the report of a new case pops up.


----------



## machski (Mar 18, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Cases are going to pop up everywhere now that we are actually testing more.  Theres no need to panic every time the report of a new case pops up.


Very true, at this point with it reported in every state, I'd really only care to hear about the number of Hospitalizations due to it now.  Just so we know how we are doing in relation to flattening the need for the limited resources for those.  

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## shwilly (Mar 18, 2020)

machski said:


> Very true, at this point with it reported in every state, I'd really only care to hear about the number of Hospitalizations due to it now.  Just so we know how we are doing in relation to flattening the need for the limited resources for those.



It wasn't terribly reassuring to read the top story in the Globe today. MA officially has 218 cases, but the story seems to count around 300 hospitalizations of suspected COVID patients in eastern MA. It's difficult to tell the real number or its rate of change right now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2020)

Hawk said:


> Everybody I knew had all the ammo they needed already before* the so called shortages that the NRA staged to solidify their pro-gun base.  That was the best stunt ever pulled to make the gun industry millions of dollars.*



People use "LOL" figuratively, but I literally laughed out loud reading this conspiracy theory!!!!   



thetrailboss said:


> *Oh yeah.  Woke me up. * My girls are nervous.
> 
> Worse down in the valley because the ground down there is softer in general.



The only big earthquake I've been in was when I lived in Burlington.  The way I describe it is it sounded like someone put a bunch of rocks in a shoebox, and then began to shake the shoebox. Like a crunchy noise.  Pictures on walls needed adjusting, etc...


----------



## cdskier (Mar 18, 2020)

https://www.governor.nh.gov/news-media/press-2020/20200318-covid-10-cannon.htm

I hope this isn't really _just _Cannon that he's ordering be shutdown...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2020)

unreal if he keeps waterville open.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> unreal if he keeps waterville open.



Up and huge line of people next each other to get to lift ticket pictures on Harvey blog
Fills like fucken end of time is coming.


----------



## Zand (Mar 18, 2020)

They updated the snow report at 1:45 but nothing saying theyre closing. Crazy.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 18, 2020)

Zand said:


> They updated the snow report at 1:45 but nothing saying theyre closing. Crazy.



Just checked Cannon's website: they are closing at the end of today.
I wonder if they will allow hike/skin up and ski activities. I don't have alpine touring set up but hike up and ski would be a possibility. Cover is great and corn harvest will be sweet under right weather conditions. Overall, much less of an ordeal than a trip to to Tucks, which is not in the cards for me anyway.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2020)

zand is talking about waterville


----------



## Zand (Mar 18, 2020)

Cannon posted on Facebook almost immediately as well, but crickets from Waterville. Bretton Woods is also,done so it's just Waterville and Gunstock left.

The double standard is funny though. People are commenting on Waterville's page pretty much telling them to go fuck themselves but Gunstock is all positive responses (unless they were deleting negatives).


----------



## steve22 (Mar 18, 2020)

Bretton Woods ended it today as well.

Cannon honoring unused tix through 12/31, BW through 12/25


----------



## Hawk (Mar 18, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> People use "LOL" figuratively, but I literally laughed out loud reading this conspiracy theory!!!!



Do you even own a gun or follow the gun lobby?  I little bit of news.  The gun laws did not change under O'bama.  Even after Sandy Hook, the ban on assault riffles and background checks both got squashed in the Senate.  During that period the amount of propaganda the NRA and local gun clubs sent out was outrageous.  I wish I saved copies to show people that deny it.  They whipped up the base saying better buy your guns now before they are gone.  But nothing changed and then mysteriously there were shortages on the most popular ammo like 22 cal bullets.  Why would that be?  The factories did not stop running.  I was there,  so were all my friends.  We all said the same thing.  The real conspiracy is that people just ignore what is just plain obvious.


----------



## steve22 (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry to interrupt the gun argument but...Waterville just ended it.  

From their daily update page:

Despite these efforts, and despite the extremely limited personal contact inherent in our reduced operations, our continuing operations have been met with outcry by many who choose to misrepresent our efforts and have created an environment that has incited people to act irresponsibly to the point of becoming abusive and threatening to our staff. Therefore, regretfully, effective at 4:00pm today, Wednesday, March 18, 2020, Waterville Valley Resort will close for winter operations for the 2019/2020 ski season.

Interesting comment...


----------



## Edd (Mar 18, 2020)

steve22 said:


> Sorry to interrupt the gun argument but...Waterville just ended it.
> 
> From their daily update page:
> 
> ...



Whoa. Sounds a bit resentful.


----------



## Edd (Mar 18, 2020)

Gunstock is done also. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Mar 18, 2020)

Edd said:


> Whoa. Sounds a bit resentful.



Define "bit" lmao.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2020)

smarmy as fuck lol


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 18, 2020)

steve22 said:


> Sorry to interrupt the gun argument but...Waterville just ended it.
> 
> From their daily update page:
> 
> ...


Social media comments were less than kind towards these areas, mainly because Gov Sunnunu is owns WV and is not Blue.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2020)

Waterville Valley

"People were mean to us.  So we closed."

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2020)

Hawk said:


> Do you even own a gun or follow the gun lobby?  I little bit of news.  The gun laws did not change under O'bama.  Even after Sandy Hook, the ban on assault riffles and background checks both got squashed in the Senate.  During that period the amount of propaganda the NRA and local gun clubs sent out was outrageous.  I wish I saved copies to show people that deny it.  They whipped up the base saying better buy your guns now before they are gone.  But nothing changed and then mysteriously there were shortages on the most popular ammo like 22 cal bullets.  Why would that be?  The factories did not stop running.  I was there,  so were all my friends.  We all said the same thing.  The real conspiracy is that people just ignore what is just plain obvious.



Let's not derail the thread.  Suffice it to say, Obama was the best gun salesman in the history of planet earth, not the NRA. And oh how I wish it was so simple for a company or non-governmental group to drive buying demand as you think it is, the stock market would be much easier to figure out. 

 To answer your question, I collect M1 Garand rifles & try to restore them back to as accurate WWII configuration as possible, I have a shotgun trap machine on my property, and own various "guns" otherwise, so, yes.


----------



## steve22 (Mar 18, 2020)

Edd said:


> Whoa. Sounds a bit resentful.



Well, there's no justification for being abusive and threatening to staff.


----------



## Edd (Mar 18, 2020)

steve22 said:


> Well, there's no justification for being abusive and threatening to staff.



Agreed but I wouldn’t have included that bit of ugliness in the closing statement. Just call it a season and say thanks.


----------



## jimk (Mar 18, 2020)

Remaining civil and respectful during a time of crisis is something we Americans are great at!  No joke :flag:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2020)

prsboogie said:


> Social media comments were less than kind towards these areas, mainly because Gov Sunnunu is owns WV and is not Blue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



it was nothing to do with the governor being an R and everything to do with the state-owned and governor owned resorts remaining open after the entire industry closed in pursuit of a greater good. to be contrarian on this issue and invite thousands of nyc-ers and bostonians into your rural state during an international health crisis that will stretch your medical capacities in the best circumstances is stupid no matter what your party affiliation. i didnt even know if he was a D or an R til right now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2020)

Edd said:


> Agreed but* I wouldn’t have included that bit of ugliness in the closing statement. Just call it a season and say thanks*.



Agreed.   I wouldn't have minded a little bit of snark, but that was #11 on the dial.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2020)

smuggs' snarky statement was hold my beer'd by waterville's


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> *smuggs' snarky statement was hold my beer'd by waterville's*



LOL

So true.


----------



## steve22 (Mar 18, 2020)

jimk said:


> remaining civil and respectful during a time of crisis is something we americans used to be great at!  No joke :flag:



fify!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 18, 2020)

Saw a picture of the ticket line at cannon today. At least 100 deep. Insanity!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2020)

snoseek said:


> Saw a picture of the ticket line at cannon today. At least 100 deep. Insanity!



It was crazy and people standing inches apart
Sad that they care or understand why it not good for everyone else

"From a friend shopping experience today.
I ran to the store for my parents and I while they watched my kids to avoid them going out especially my dad just had surgery , am I the only one who brings wipes and and wipes the cart down and puts latex gloves on , I saw people just grabbing carts like nothing and walk in and never use the wipes they provide , do me a favor and pull the brain you got left out of your ass , even saw a mother with a 2 year old in the cart just grabbing the handle , touching his face &#55358;&#56620;but on a good note scored a big package of chicken and 4lbs of chop meat , cause I have no desire to go in to a supermarket for a while:
"


----------



## Edd (Mar 18, 2020)

Bretton Woods is done. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2020)

So is it over then?

The OP never updated the list.


----------



## MikeD (Mar 18, 2020)

so, I work in a Jersey Shore grocery store(real close to LBI) and it has been madness since thursday, 100 or more lined up outside every morning to get first dibs on whatever we got, which isnt much.  not the states most populated area, so by yesterday most locals had been in, several times, with kids and pregnant moms and seniors etc...but today, the summer people are here, NYC and north jersey wealth with beach houses who since they are on " vacation" have made it down, and need to shop til fill their other house with stuff..me and all my co workers are exposed to 1000's every day and now we get even more fools who come from very densely populated areas...not sick yet, but I don't see how we get thru this ok...staying home=no pay so I go back every day


----------



## Edd (Mar 18, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> So is it over then?
> 
> The OP never updated the list.



For northern New England I think so. Not sure about south of here.


----------



## machski (Mar 18, 2020)

South??  There's no or very little snow!!  Out west, there were several Indies still open, but their numbers have been dwindling from what I've followed.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Mar 18, 2020)

MikeD said:


> so, I work in a Jersey Shore grocery store(real close to LBI) and it has been madness since thursday, 100 or more lined up outside every morning to get first dibs on whatever we got, which isnt much.  not the states most populated area, so by yesterday most locals had been in, several times, with kids and pregnant moms and seniors etc...but today, the summer people are here, NYC and north jersey wealth with beach houses who since they are on " vacation" have made it down, and need to shop til fill their other house with stuff..me and all my co workers are exposed to 1000's every day and now we get even more fools who come from very densely populated areas...not sick yet, but I don't see how we get thru this ok...staying home=no pay so I go back every day



Thanks for your input/perspective.  Thought provoking!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2020)

yea its why you shouldnt be skiing at brian head. or anywhere.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2020)

Here's a mid-week rush hour map you'll likely not see again outside this crisis.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 18, 2020)

NH is allowing you to get beer and wine to go from restaurants 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Here's a mid-week rush hour map you'll likely not see again outside this crisis.



and the cross-bx, bqe and fdr still fucking suck. lol.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 18, 2020)

Someone is actually bringing a lawsuit against the state of nh because of the ban against the gathering of 50 people or more.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 18, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Someone is actually bringing a lawsuit against the state of nh because of the ban against the gathering of 50 people or more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That is unhelpful.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 18, 2020)

Live free or (and) die


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 18, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> It was crazy and people standing inches apart
> Sad that they care or understand why it not good for everyone else
> 
> "From a friend shopping experience today.
> ...



The Home Depot and Lowes stores are crazy busy too. Pa. closed the state liquor stores , hard core guys are SOL at least the beer distributors are still open . Make sure you pick a shopping cart that's been out in the sun for a while


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 18, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Someone is actually bringing a lawsuit against the state of nh because of the ban against the gathering of 50 people or more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Too bad the court system is essentially closed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2020)

I ventured out of my house for the first time in 3.5 days tonight, got a case of Dogfish Head 60 minutes as I really do believe Murphy will nix liquor stores soon given PA did it.  And frankly, it really is non-essential retail if we're being entirely honest (like PA was).

Also got some grocery store replenishments & tried to limit contact with the presumed leper (aka cash register clerk).  I dont need a receipt, DONT TOUCH ME!!!!!!


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 18, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I ventured out of my house for the first time in 3.5 days tonight, got a case of Dogfish Head 60 minutes as I really do believe Murphy will nix liquor stores soon given PA did it.  And frankly, it really is non-essential retail if we're being entirely honest (like PA was).
> 
> Also got some grocery store replenishments & tried to limit contact with the presumed leper (aka cash register clerk).  I dont need a receipt, DONT TOUCH ME!!!!!!



Yet another reason to use self checkout


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2020)

I have zero fear of NH liquor stores being shut down.  Liquor sales are a major source of NH state tax revenue.  

Given Gov Sununu was last to pull the plug with his own ski resort, he could probably walk into a state liquor store and find a group of fifty people licking a dollar bill and passing it around the room while he's buying a handle and walk out smiling at the bill lickers and just tell them to be safe. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2020)

Wow, real douchy response from WV. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2020)

WV’s response was downright douchey.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Mar 18, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> WV’s response was downright douchey.



That's an understatement!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Yet another reason to use self checkout



Small Mom & Pop local grocer, not an option.

Though to be honest, if it's one of those touch-screen checkouts, I imagine that's even worse as hundreds of people are contacting the exact same screen areas.  I'd probably take a plastic bag & put it over my finger to touch the screen.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> Too bad the court system is essentially closed.



Actually it is being heard in the court today to stop it for now.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 19, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Small Mom & Pop local grocer, not an option.
> 
> Though to be honest, if it's one of those touch-screen checkouts, I imagine that's even worse as hundreds of people are contacting the exact same screen areas.  I'd probably take a plastic bag & put it over my finger to touch the screen.




I put a disposable glove on one hand to operate the touch screen and scan with the other, not a perfect system but  far less potential points of contact than the cashier.

All of our mom and pop stores closed a while ago, everything is either regional or national chains.  Pretty much all of them have self check out except for Costco which normally I'm ok with but right now I want to scan my own stuff and not have somebody that's handled everybody else's stuff, cash and credit cards touch my things


----------



## Harvey (Mar 19, 2020)

Somebody did stock the shelves.

I'm wondering if you can wipe a credit card with clorox without f'ing it up.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 19, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> I put a disposable glove on one hand to operate the touch screen and scan with the other, not a perfect system but  far less potential points of contact than the cashier.
> 
> All of our mom and pop stores closed a while ago, everything is either regional or national chains.  Pretty much all of them have self check out except for Costco which normally I'm ok with but right now I want to scan my own stuff and not have somebody that's handled everybody else's stuff, cash and credit cards touch my things



That is interesting as that is the opposite of what we are seeing in this part of NH. The national/regional stores have empty shelves and the general stores and farm stands are well stocked. The general store down the road from me even had TP yesterday!


----------



## EPB (Mar 19, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Somebody did stock the shelves.
> 
> I'm wondering if you can wipe a credit card with clorox without f'ing it up.


I've wondered this, too. 

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 19, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Somebody did stock the shelves.
> 
> I'm wondering if you can wipe a credit card with clorox without f'ing it up.



Put Apple Pay on your Iphone! No touching needed!


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 19, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> I've wondered this, too.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app



Been wiping mine with no issues.  Can't see it being a problem.  Mine have also been put through the laundry several times unintentionally without issue.  Usually try to to catch it before going through the dryer though cause that has messed the chip up on a few


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> *The general store down the road from me even had TP *yesterday!



Did you buy everything they had?


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 19, 2020)

I grabbed our standard 20 roll buy around the time this all started so we are good, but I thought it interesting to see the stuff start to trickle in.


----------



## Edd (Mar 19, 2020)

I haven’t seen TP stocked anywhere since this started. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 19, 2020)

our BJs was restocked yesterday and therefore I was too...  we were down to 8 rolls which normally wouldnt be bothersome


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 19, 2020)

cdskier said:


> That's an understatement!



It is not like WV was balls to the walls adrenaline before.  They sound even worse now.


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Mar 19, 2020)

Anything open in New England?

19-20: 25 days


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Mar 19, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I ventured out of my house for the first time in 3.5 days tonight, got a case of Dogfish Head 60 minutes as I really do believe Murphy will nix liquor stores soon given PA did it.  And frankly, it really is non-essential retail if we're being entirely honest (like PA was).
> 
> Also got some grocery store replenishments & tried to limit contact with the presumed leper (aka cash register clerk).  I dont need a receipt, DONT TOUCH ME!!!!!!


You sound like complete jack*ss. That person did you a service and assumed risk for your pleasure. Have some basic human decency you coward. 

19-20: 25 days


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 19, 2020)

Icecoastmatt said:


> You sound like complete jack*ss. That person did you a service and assumed risk for your pleasure. Have some basic human decency you coward.
> 
> 19-20: 25 days


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Mar 19, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


>


Ya have fun buddy I'll maybe on here again next season. Nothing to see here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 19, 2020)

Brighton just told folks that skinning is not allowed......


----------



## JimG. (Mar 19, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Brighton just told folks that skinning is not allowed......



I think this will become more the rule than the exception.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2020)

Icecoastmatt said:


> You sound like complete jack*ss. That person did you a service and assumed risk for your pleasure. Have some basic human decency you coward.



It was an obvious joke; obvious to all but the intellectually challenged that is.

Dont worry, I dont hold it against you at all, I pity you.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 19, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I think this will become more the rule than the exception.


That would suck. Getting in my personal car, driving a few miles to the hill and skiing alone for mental and physical activity seems to be about as safe as it is. Much safer than going out to the supermarket to hoard toilet paper and other shit you won't need. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Mar 19, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Brighton just told folks that skinning is not allowed......



They're on public lands- how can they keep the public from doing this?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 19, 2020)

legalskier said:


> They're on public lands- how can they keep the public from doing this?



Brighton’s post says that they and the NFS made the determination.  

Plus, with a lot of the ski areas leasing federal forest land, the ski areas are on the hook for liability. Hence why they’re telling people not to come.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2020)

legalskier said:


> They're on public lands- *how can they keep the public from doing this?*



Maybe they can claim there's no avalanche mitigation since they're closed? Safety liability?


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2020)

Want to get a little scared...go to a local gun store..see what they have left.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 20, 2020)

Damn, I forgot to stock up!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2020)

Trader Joe's (3/12) should be shut down with lines like this.  Why are they letting this happen?  There is no social distancing in this pic.  They are letting 25 people in the store at a time but allowing the line out side to form in excess of 200 people.  Good god, there is a pandemic going on.  Social media needs to get on this and shut them down!!!!!!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 20, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Yet another reason to use self checkout



One person using a hopefully regularly sanitized station, or every snot wiping person using a hardly sanitized station. ? Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 20, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Want to get a little scared...go to a local gun store..see what they have left.



Higher end quality carry ammo is gone from online stores, Primers for reloading mostly gone, Powder isn't far behind.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2020)

Thought about this for a while. Home invasion..got that covered pretty much...Shit really hits the fan and I mean really..then not so much. Just not equipped for long term self survival..certainly not against those that are...and there are a lot of those who have been preparing for this most of their lives...fucking scary.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm hoping to wake up soon, this can't really be happening. Makes you realize how fragile modern society really is.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> I'm hoping to wake up soon, this can't really be happening. Makes you realize how fragile modern society really is.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



Me to wish it was a nightmare


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 20, 2020)

yea, we'll all get through this tho, and hopefully we'll all come out on the other side with a renewed appreciation for life itself.

i dont know about y'all, but i'll probably get a little emo about it the next time i am able to ski fresh powder, dance in a crowd, and drink my 7th beer at a biscuits show during a raging second set basis jam.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 20, 2020)

untz untz


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> I'm hoping to wake up soon, this can't really be happening. Makes you realize how fragile modern society really is.



Had the same thought. 

On the other hand, I had the opposite thought... a bit surprising these kind of viruses don't jump species more often.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2020)

Puck it said:


> Trader Joe's (3/12) should be shut down with lines like this.  Why are they letting this happen?



Costco was a well-oiled machine yesterday.  They closed the regular entrance & opened a side entrance, and blocked that too so only 1 member per time enters.  At point of entry they have, "WE HAVE" and "WE DO NOT HAVE" signs for the most common items everyone's there for (eggs, milk, bread, TP (sigh), disinfectant, etc..) so they can turn people away immediately without even having them needlessly enter.  They wipe all the cart handles down (and having been doing this for several weeks, WAY before people even considered this), food service court is closed, and there are "social distance" signs on eisels all over the store telling people to stay 6 feet away from each other.

Walmart, however, was doing absolutely nothing.  They didnt even wipe cart handles, unless possibly somebody did that already before racking them (I doubt it).


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2020)

I've always wanted to take a real survival course..like they have in Utah. This is a wake up call. If it can happen now it can happen again. And I'm still not convinced it was caused by a fucking bat. But that doesn't matter..it happened.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2020)

kingslug said:


> I've always wanted to take a real survival course..like they have in Utah. This is a wake up call. If it can happen now it can happen again. And I'm still not convinced it was caused by a fucking bat. But that doesn't matter..it happened.


It will be interesting what they find out about the virus sctructure.  They will be able to tell if manmade not that we will ever know though.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 20, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Costco was a well-oiled machine yesterday.  They closed the regular entrance & opened a side entrance, and blocked that too so only 1 member per time enters.  At point of entry they have, "WE HAVE" and "WE DO NOT HAVE" signs for the most common items everyone's there for (eggs, milk, bread, TP (sigh), disinfectant, etc..) so they can turn people away immediately without even having them needlessly enter.  They wipe all the cart handles down (and having been doing this for several weeks, WAY before people even considered this), food service court is closed, and there are "social distance" signs on eisels all over the store telling people to stay 6 feet away from each other.
> 
> Walmart, however, was doing absolutely nothing.  They didnt even wipe cart handles, unless possibly somebody did that already before racking them (I doubt it).



I havent been to Costco in a few weeks since things got crazy but they were wiping carts here for weeks too.  I only wish they had self checkouts so the cashier that's handling everybody's money and other potential points of infection arent going allover my things


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2020)

Puck it said:


> It will be interesting what they find out about the virus sctructure.  They will be able to tell if manmade not that we will ever know though.



It's not manmade; we already know that.


----------



## MikeD (Mar 20, 2020)

the store I work in (jersey shore area) opens the door at 7 am, 100's of people run in every morning..wiping the cart is on them, store doesnt do it...products limited to 1 per category(water, chicken, ground beef, TP which we dont have) some are limit 2..we are doing nearly double or sales volume for this time of year, every day for 9 days running and this is with next to nothing on shelves as we are having trouble getting trucks to store, drivers need to get off road after 12 hrs behind wheel...it is a real big store, but people are on top of each other for 12 hours a day in this place...any decisions on limiting crowds is left to owners discretion and my guys have none!


----------



## machski (Mar 20, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Had the same thought.
> 
> On the other hand, I had the opposite thought... a bit surprising these kind of viruses don't jump species more often.


That's beacuse it is not super easy, the virus has to mutate and be given the right conditions and environments to do so.  But with population sprawl and some countries still having open air bush meat markets and the like, the environments are available.  Just need the right conditions and well....

On a more positive note, I talked with a friend who is a bit of a history buff last night, and he reminded me that the Spanish Flu of 1918 (the last big Pandemic event) hit but on the back side we had the roaring 20's.  I won't down this upbeat part with looking beyond the roaring part.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 20, 2020)

My wife ordered food online from our local supermarket the truck showed up at 8:30 Pm even managed to get some TP . As I was loading the stuff in my cabinets I had a though "How many people touched my stuff when they were picking the order? I guess you can drive yourself crazy dwelling on it . In 2006 I had a bout with Viral Meningitis and ever since have been a weary of the little microscopic bastards so I'm slightly paranoid .

 I think there will be a more permanent shift in behavior after all this is over . People  that are able to shift to 95% working from home is a win win .Less vehicles on the road ...less pollution  . I've seen some satellite pictures of Italy skies are clearing up ,fish are visible in the canals of Venice. ..and maybe ......More Snow?


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 20, 2020)

We were slowly changing as a society as it was.  This will definitely accelerate it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 26, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's not manmade; we already know that.


 SO they are making you think that.  Iceland has found 40 mutations and can trace where they originated.


----------



## skiur (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh boy, it's conspiracy theory time!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2020)

Puck it said:


> *SO they are making you think that.*  Iceland has found 40 mutations and can trace where they originated.



Yeah, no, that's bullshit whatever conspiracy theory blog you got that from.   

This is a completely novel genetic sequence; it was not known to mankind before recently.  Everything you learned about DNA (RNA in this case actually, even though it constantly gets misreported as DNA by the news) from Jurassic Park is false.  It's not that simple to create an entirely new lifeform.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2020)

skiur said:


> *Oh boy, it's conspiracy theory time!!!*




If you're into conspiracy theories, I cant get over the fact that the only Level 4 BioSafety Laboratory in all of China just happens to be in Wuhan, right by the outbreak epicenter.  Fun fact?  China is a really big country.

I personally think the statistical probability is more likely that the Chinese found this new RNA virus somewhere in China, and were researching it in their lab in Wuhan when it got out, as opposed to an extremely rare genetic viral zoonotic mutation jumped from animal to humans in a market right by their Level 4 BioSafety Lab.

I actually think this is so pragmatically obvious that I'm shocked nobody is talking about it.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 26, 2020)

I saw that one - interesting to say the least, though there are far more reports that the virus shows no sign of genetic tampering.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> I saw that one - interesting to say the least, though there are far more reports that *the virus shows no sign of genetic tampering.*



They're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 26, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> I saw that one - interesting to say the least, though there are far more reports that the virus shows no sign of genetic tampering.


And you realy believe everything you read on the net I guess.  This will eventually show that this came from the lab in Wuhan and was modified for biowarfare.  Why do you think they were keeping it quiet?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2020)

Puck it said:


> And you realy believe everything you read on the net I guess.  This will eventually show that this came from the lab in Wuhan and *was modified for biowarfare. * Why do you think they were keeping it quiet?



You just combined two conspiracy theories into one.  Nice.

There is absolutely no chance COVID19 is a biological weapon.   Think how stupid that is.  It would be the least effective & dumbest bioweapon even created.

*GENERAL: * Commander, DROP the COVID19 bomb now!!
*COMMANDER:*  When are we attacking?

*GENERAL: *  Now son, did I STUTTER!!!!!!!
*COMMANDER:*  Well sir, it's just that it will take weeks after we drop it for a bunch of people to get sick.

*GENERAL:*  Ohhhhh......uhhhh.....okay, DELAY attack for 2 months, but DROP that sonbitch NOW!!!!!
*COMMANDER:*  Understood

*GENERAL: * How many enemy soldiers do you think we'll kill!
*COMMANDER:*  Mmmm.... Probably zero sir.  Maybe 1 or 2 enemy combatants if we're lucky given our enemy currently has no active enlisted warriors over 70 years old with comorbidities.

*GENERAL:*  (((((slowly kicks at dirt & walks away))))


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 26, 2020)

It's fairly easy to tell if something has been genetically modified.

When you go in and cut up/rearrange the genetic code you do it using a handful of known/predicted sequences. If something is an artificial construct you can tell based on the sequence around these markers.


----------



## Edd (Mar 26, 2020)

I just texted with my 59 year old aunt, who lives in Maine, and thinks all of this is a scam. She’s a nurse for elective procedures and is, unfortunately, out of work for the duration. She kept referring to COVID-19 as “the flu” and assured me it would die down by late April, as the flu does. She broke my brain. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2020)

Edd said:


> I just texted with my 59 year old aunt, who lives in Maine, and thinks all of this is a scam. She’s a nurse for elective procedures and is, unfortunately, out of work for the duration. *She kept referring to COVID-19 as “the flu” and assured me it would die down by late April, as the flu does. *She broke my brain.



She may wind up being right, but for the wrong reason (or at least partially for the wrong reason).


----------



## Puck it (Mar 26, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> You just combined two conspiracy theories into one.  Nice.
> 
> There is absolutely no chance COVID19 is a biological weapon.   Think how stupid that is.  It would be the least effective & dumbest bioweapon even created.
> 
> ...


  It was in the early stages of development and was being weaponized.  What better weapon than to destroy the West's economies.  Cash in all debt owed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2020)

Puck it said:


> *It was in the early stages of development and was being weaponized.*  What better weapon than to destroy the West's economies.  Cash in all debt owed.



Amazing.

He took nothing from my post explaining why everyone who understands ribonucleic acids knows that what he is suggesting is literally not scientifically possible, and then he simultaneously took nothing from the post explaining how stupid & ineffective this would be as a weapon.


----------



## Edd (Mar 26, 2020)

Puck it said:


> It was in the early stages of development and was being weaponized.  What better weapon than to destroy the West's economies.  Cash in all debt owed.



To be clear, the intent would be to detonate this outside of China with a pretense that it had no connection to China, right? And somehow prevent it from coming right back to its place of origin through normal travel?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 26, 2020)

Edd said:


> To be clear, the intent would be to *detonate this outside of China with a pretense that it had no connection to China*, right? *And somehow prevent it from coming right back to its place of origin through normal travel?*



Then Sir Robin & I jump OUT of the large wooden rabbit, and umm........... errr.... oh dear.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 26, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> You just combined two conspiracy theories into one.  Nice.
> 
> There is absolutely no chance COVID19 is a biological weapon.   Think how stupid that is.  It would be the least effective & dumbest bioweapon even created.
> 
> ...



LOL - OMG that was good. May not always agree with you, but damn, impressive post...


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 26, 2020)

Edd said:


> To be clear, the intent would be to detonate this outside of China with a pretense that it had no connection to China, right? And somehow prevent it from coming right back to its place of origin through normal travel?



Not that I think it was the Chinese that did it but they could have isolated it and were producing it. Then it got released by accident. I Don’t believe this but...

Did it cross over from bats also? [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 26, 2020)

https://youtu.be/jwN5vYGiZws


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Mar 27, 2020)

Still think this is not a problem.....

[h=2]Both US aircraft carriers in the Pacific are taken out of action for up to a MONTH after sailors get infected with coronavius - giving China an almost free hand in the region as Pentagon raises threat level to second highest setting[/h]

*USS Theodore Roosevelt and USS Ronald Reagan are the only two US aircraft carriers in the Pacific; both have sailors who have tested positive to COVID-19*


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 27, 2020)

I know two people who have died from complications from this virus. Ive never known anyone who died from influenza. Yea they were old, but to me, that is more real than any statistic someone throws at me, so I take it seriously and so should everyone else.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2020)

Puck it said:


> Still think this is not a problem.....



I dont think anybody here thinks coronavirus is not a problem.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 28, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dont think anybody here thinks coronavirus is not a problem.




You are are so dense.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2020)

Puck it said:


> You are are so dense.



People who believe conspiracy theories (scientifically  disproved ones to boot) probably shouldn't say such things.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 28, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> I know two people who have died from complications from this virus. Ive never known anyone who died from influenza. Yea they were old, but to me, that is more real than any statistic someone throws at me, so I take it seriously and so should everyone else.



Data to support your point, here's a Washington Post article explaining how misleading it is to compare flu stats against COVID stats:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/03/27/those-covid-19-death-toll-figures-are-incomplete/


----------



## Puck it (Mar 28, 2020)

sankaty said:


> Data to support your point, here's a Washington Post article explaining how misleading it is to compare flu stats against COVID stats:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/03/27/those-covid-19-death-toll-figures-are-incomplete/



Counterpoint. Even Fauci is backtracking on mortality rate in a journal publication. 

https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/03/coronavirus-fatality-rate-computing-difficult/#slide-1


----------



## EPB (Mar 28, 2020)

Puck it said:


> Counterpoint. Even Fauci is backtracking on mortality rate in a journal publication.
> 
> https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/03/coronavirus-fatality-rate-computing-difficult/#slide-1


You can drive yourself crazy watching changes in the mortality rate in real time. The calculation is an incomplete numerator (deaths) over an incomplete denominator (cases). We're not going to know what the real best guess mortality rate is for a while. I suspect that the denominator is significantly understated (asymotomayic younger people and people who don't qualify to get tested are not included). 

Fauci isn't a politician. "Clarifying" is probably more accurate than "backtracking", but that's parsing words. I certainly don't envy how he's found himself in the middle of a soap opera narrative about whether he thinks Trump listens to him. It's frankly sad. The guy's a doctor trying to do his best in probably the biggest test of his life. He doesnt need to deal with that type of nonsense.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> Fauci isn't a politician. "Clarifying" is probably more accurate than "backtracking", but that's parsing words.* I certainly don't envy how he's found himself in the middle of a soap opera narrative about whether he thinks Trump listens to him*. It's frankly sad. The guy's a doctor trying to do his best in probably the biggest test of his life.* He doesnt need to deal with that type of nonsense.
> *



And that's the ONLY thing the media cares about when Fauci steps-up to the plate. You feel bad for him.  I watch those daily updates each day, and all the media asks him are questions asked in "clever" ways to somehow trap him into disagreeing with something Trump said. LOL


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2020)

eastern powder baby said:


> You can drive yourself crazy watching changes in the mortality rate in real time.* The calculation is an incomplete numerator (deaths) over an incomplete denominator (cases).* We're not going to know what the real best guess mortality rate is for a while. *I suspect that the denominator is significantly understated *(asymotomayic younger people and people who don't qualify to get tested are not included).



This is all correct.  And it happens with all these novel viruses, the death rate will go down.

It's very easy to miss both asymptomatic and/or mild cases (which are the bulk of them), it's not so easy to miss a body bag.   So the denominator is wildly understated, increasing mortality rate.


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 28, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> ... trap him into disagreeing with something Trump said. LOL



No need to trap him for that.


----------

